# Politics and News > World Affairs >  War Against Iran Is Necessary - Soon!

## protectionist

I am certainly no fan of Lindsey Graham (he's a immigrationist), but his ideas about Iran are correct. And he was challenged by a  writer in an article in _the Atlantic_, who attempted to refute Graham, in the article linked at the bottom of this page.  I will now refute that author's article.  *It's necessary to first click the link and read the article (not too long)*, in order to understand what this OP is talking about.

1. No, the end of the Iraqi war was NOT "a broken Iraq with large swaths of its territory controlled by ISIS" Absolutely not. It was an Iraq with a US won war and Iraq under US control. It was only after the political blunder of pulling troops out in 2011, and creating a vacuum that ISIS moved in. Had the troops stayed there would be no ISIS.

2. Iran’s _“capacity to wage a series of terror attacks across the Middle East aimed at us and our friends"_, is only on the basis of the current security situation. But is war against Iran were to ensue, it wouldn't until US national security, et al, would be strengthened to war levels, which is now not the case. So the author is using a false parameter for judgement.

3. Oh so _"you would have given Iran the best possible reason to continue the nuclear program"_ ? Well, what do you know about that ? EARTH TO AUTHOR: like Iran needs a reason to continue their nuclear program. Like they're not going to, NO MATTER WHAT ? Sheeeesh!

4. Here's a good one too. >> _"a full assault would require such drawn-out preparations that the Iranian government would know months in advance what was coming."_ Time for a history lesson. And a question for the author. Do you think the World War II Japanese didn't know months in advance what was coming ? You think Nazi generals thought Roosevelt and Eisenhower were going to sit it out ?

5. Here's another beaut >> _"the U.S. government has no way of knowing exactly how many sites Iran has,"_ 2 words answer that. So what ? You mount a full scale invasion of Iran, you fight the Iranians, you defeat them, you take over the country 100%, And you scour every square foot of the country, leaving no stones unturned, with Jack Bauer in charge of interrogations. You destroy everything that resembles nuclear. And you keep there troops there forever. If troop can still be in Germany and Japan 70 years after world War II, they can stay in Iran where they really are needed.  And anything less than this, is going to imperil the American people with the risk of nuclear attack (if not annihilation).  It simply must be done.

6. Iran would not have a vendetta against the US. Does Germany have one now ? Does Iran ?
Even Vietnam doesn't , and they could justify one. The young Iranian people hate the jihadist lunatics who rule them. Those old rulers will die off, or if need be we could expedite that.

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...t-iran/400148/

----------

Jen (08-03-2015),Montana (08-01-2015),St James (08-01-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

War WITHIN Iran is necessary. Iranians were robbed of the democratic ideal by the Republican Guard under the first Ayatollah. Sure, the Shah had to go...that's plain enough. Now the crazy mullahs need to go. IMO...very heavy economic sanctions will hasten a popular revolution. Iran is a house of cards...and they were easily able to bluff President Obama.

----------

Montana (08-01-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

Here we go again. Nancy Graham would go to war with Sweden.

This madness has to stop. All you morons who support Israel as though they are the 51st State are complicit in the unending insanity.

Wake, the fuck UP.   http://www.amazon.com/Israel-Lobby-U.../dp/0374531501

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),sooda (12-29-2015),Talon (01-07-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Here we go again. Nancy Graham would go to war with Sweden.
> 
> This madness has to stop. All you morons who support Israel as though they are the 51st State are complicit in the unending insanity.
> 
> Wake, the fuck UP.   http://www.amazon.com/Israel-Lobby-U.../dp/0374531501


Dont worry...help is on the way. Once Iran gets a nuke it'll wipe out them thar jooz...

----------


## Montana

The fool obama had the chance to support the Iranian student uprising but instead did nothing.He had no problem aiding the muslim brotherhood in Egypt .

----------

Deno (08-05-2015),Fast Eddy (08-01-2015),RickN (08-01-2015),Sheldonna (08-06-2015)

----------


## Dave37

I don't think war with Iran would be a good idea but I would like to hear what the republican candidates have to say on the issue, if they will take a stand on anything at this time.

----------

RickN (08-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

There's no choice.  We will have war with Iran  as well as other factions in the middle east.  It's a fact.  The only possibility of avoiding war is an immediate surrender and turning the US into an islamic republic under caliphate rule.

----------

protectionist (08-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Is betraying Israel so important that destroying the United States is a price worth paying?

----------

Jeff0463 (08-01-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

1. No, the end of the Iraqi war was NOT "a broken Iraq with large swaths of its territory controlled by ISIS" Absolutely not. It was an Iraq with a US won war and Iraq under US control. It was only after the political blunder of pulling troops out in 2011, and creating a vacuum that ISIS moved in. Had the troops stayed there would be no ISIS.

The fact that ISIS grew out of the ashes of defeat tells us that our victory I Iraq was hollow. It did not erase the sectarian strife.  Why can't people understand that?

Germany, Japan, and Vietnam are not predominately Muslim, and this should explain why those people knuckled under and decided to cooperate with us. You will play hell seeing that in the ME.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Dont worry...help is on the way. Once Iran gets a nuke it'll wipe out them thar jooz...


And don't worry.....Obama, who hates them thar jooz....will make shock sure that Iran gets their nukes.  And not in any damned ten years, either.  Within one year.  Bet on it.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I am certainly no fan of Lindsey Graham (he's a immigrationist), but his ideas about Iran are correct. And he was challenged by a  writer in an article in _the Atlantic_, who attempted to refute Graham, in the article linked at the bottom of this page.  I will now refute that author's article.  *It's necessary to first click the link and read the article (not too long)*, in order to understand what this OP is talking about.
> 
> 1. No, the end of the Iraqi war was NOT "a broken Iraq with large swaths of its territory controlled by ISIS" Absolutely not. It was an Iraq with a US won war and Iraq under US control. It was only after the political blunder of pulling troops out in 2011, and creating a vacuum that ISIS moved in. Had the troops stayed there would be no ISIS.
> 
> 2. Irans _capacity to wage a series of terror attacks across the Middle East aimed at us and our friends"_, is only on the basis of the current security situation. But is war against Iran were to ensue, it wouldn't until US national security, et al, would be strengthened to war levels, which is now not the case. So the author is using a false parameter for judgement.
> 
> 3. Oh so _"you would have given Iran the best possible reason to continue the nuclear program"_ ? Well, what do you know about that ? EARTH TO AUTHOR: like Iran needs a reason to continue their nuclear program. Like they're not going to, NO MATTER WHAT ? Sheeeesh!
> 
> 4. Here's a good one too. >> _"a full assault would require such drawn-out preparations that the Iranian government would know months in advance what was coming."_ Time for a history lesson. And a question for the author. Do you think the World War II Japanese didn't know months in advance what was coming ? You think Nazi generals thought Roosevelt and Eisenhower were going to sit it out ?
> ...


I can't stomach Lindsey.  But one thing is for sure, at least in my mind.  ANY war fought with these anti-American and anti-military leftists in charge of it is a diasaster for America (yet another one, I mean) waiting to happen.  I have become and will remain a ""pacifist/peacenik"" for as long as these leftists POSs remain in control or in ANY position of power over our military.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

We need not wage war with ANYONE in that region.  We need to pull out our troops and let them have at each other.  We have our own oil now.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),Pepper Belly (08-01-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

> I am certainly no fan of Lindsey Graham (he's a immigrationist), but his ideas about Iran are correct. And he was challenged by a  writer in an article in _the Atlantic_, who attempted to refute Graham, in the article linked at the bottom of this page.  I will now refute that author's article.  *It's necessary to first click the link and read the article (not too long)*, in order to understand what this OP is talking about.
> 
> 1. No, the end of the Iraqi war was NOT "a broken Iraq with large swaths of its territory controlled by ISIS" Absolutely not. It was an Iraq with a US won war and Iraq under US control. It was only after the political blunder of pulling troops out in 2011, and creating a vacuum that ISIS moved in. Had the troops stayed there would be no ISIS.
> 
> 2. Irans _capacity to wage a series of terror attacks across the Middle East aimed at us and our friends"_, is only on the basis of the current security situation. But is war against Iran were to ensue, it wouldn't until US national security, et al, would be strengthened to war levels, which is now not the case. So the author is using a false parameter for judgement.
> 
> 3. Oh so _"you would have given Iran the best possible reason to continue the nuclear program"_ ? Well, what do you know about that ? EARTH TO AUTHOR: like Iran needs a reason to continue their nuclear program. Like they're not going to, NO MATTER WHAT ? Sheeeesh!
> 
> 4. Here's a good one too. >> _"a full assault would require such drawn-out preparations that the Iranian government would know months in advance what was coming."_ Time for a history lesson. And a question for the author. Do you think the World War II Japanese didn't know months in advance what was coming ? You think Nazi generals thought Roosevelt and Eisenhower were going to sit it out ?
> ...


Make sure you're the first guy in front of the attack.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),Pepper Belly (08-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> We need not wage war with ANYONE in that region.  We need to pull out our troops and let them have at each other.  We have our own oil now.


That's not good enough.  Since Iran is implacable and determined to wipe the infidels out and bring the world to heel under the caliphate it will take more than pulling our troops out.

----------


## sooda

> That's not good enough.  Since Iran is implacable and determined to wipe the infidels out and bring the world to heel under the caliphate it will take more than pulling our troops out.



LOLOL.. Since when does Iran want a Caliphate? 

Shia are something less than 13 % of all Muslims in the world..

----------


## Mainecoons

http://nypost.com/2015/02/01/the-ira...ersian-empire/

A Caliphate by any other name is still a...?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> We need not wage war with ANYONE in that region.  We need to pull out our troops and let them have at each other.  We have our own oil now.


I would agree with this but Israel is still in that region.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Here we go again. Nancy Graham would go to war with Sweden.
> 
> This madness has to stop. All you morons who support Israel as though they are the 51st State are complicit in the unending insanity.
> 
> Wake, the fuck UP.   http://www.amazon.com/Israel-Lobby-U.../dp/0374531501


Are you hawking books now?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Is betraying Israel so important that destroying the United States is a price worth paying?


One of your less intelligent comments.

How many fucking wars are you willing to send others to shed their blood for.

You war mongers are making me ill.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Are you hawking books now?


Read it and learn. It's a wake-up call to anyone who got past 8th grade.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I would agree with this but Israel is still in that region.


And that is how all these wars are sold.

Are you Israeli, or American?

----------


## gamewell45

> War WITHIN Iran is necessary. Iranians were robbed of the democratic ideal by the Republican Guard under the first Ayatollah. Sure, the Shah had to go...that's plain enough. Now the crazy mullahs need to go. IMO...very heavy economic sanctions will hasten a popular revolution. Iran is a house of cards...and they were easily able to bluff President Obama.


Good.  Let Australia send their troops over to handle the situation.  I'm sick and tired of American's dying on foreign soil over a barrel of oil and their ridiculous politics.

----------


## sooda

> Here we go again. Nancy Graham would go to war with Sweden.
> 
> This madness has to stop. All you morons who support Israel as though they are the 51st State are complicit in the unending insanity.
> 
> Wake, the fuck UP.   http://www.amazon.com/Israel-Lobby-U.../dp/0374531501


Good post........ Iran is not a threat to the US.. They believe they need a nuke as a deterrent because Israel is known for preemptive strikes like their sneak attacks on Syria and Iraq.

So.. I hope the agreement holds up.. and if Bibi continues to threaten, let Israel attack Iran and deal with it on their own.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),Pepper Belly (08-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

We may wind up in a war with Iran in spite of our best efforts to avoid it..

Look at this HUGE list of Jewish lobbies in the US .. I had no idea!

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/us_ints/introlobby.html

----------


## Pepper Belly

> We may wind up in a war with Iran in spite of our best efforts to avoid it..
> 
> Look at this HUGE list of Jewish lobbies in the US .. I had no idea!
> 
> http://www.ifamericansknew.org/us_ints/introlobby.html


It's perverse. But the Zionist propaganda has been so pervasive that it is difficult to get people to think beyond the brain-washing.

I was once a staunch Zionist. The right-wing pundits sell it like Jesus is sitting on their lap whispering in their ears. You see it on this board every day.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> One of your less intelligent comments.
> 
> How many fucking wars are you willing to send others to shed their blood for.
> 
> You war mongers are making me ill.


So you are for immediate surrender.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So you are for immediate surrender.


You need to be beyond the Zionist propaganda machines of talk radio and Fox news. It's making you stupid.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Read it and learn. It's a wake-up call to anyone who got past 8th grade.


You paste a link to an Amazon website hawking a book????  You could at least provide a link to its synopsis or something elementary like that.

----------


## Katzndogz

When war is made on you,  you would surrender.   It's not hard to figure out.  Either you go to war or get on your belly and give Iran your neck.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You paste a link to an Amazon website hawking a book????  You could at least provide a link to its synopsis or something elementary like that.


Look it up on Wiki if you want. I didn't write it, but every American should read it.

----------


## sooda

> It's perverse. But the Zionist propaganda has been so pervasive that it is difficult to get people to think beyond the brain-washing.
> 
> I was once a staunch Zionist. The right-wing pundits sell it like Jesus is sitting on their lap whispering in their ears. You see it on this board every day.


I know.. I call them chicken hawks.. They generally want to avoid diplomacy.. and they yap about using someone else's oil to pay for a war. 

Bibi and Chalabi even crowed to the press BEFORE Bush attacked Iraq that Israel would be getting a new oil pipeline from Kirkuk to Haifa.. 

The rapture ready Evangelical crowd wants to hurry the return of Jesus and the Jews think they are utter fools.

Reading the list of Jewish lobbies in the US and looking at the amount of money involved should make Americans sit up and pay attention.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> When war is made on you,  you would surrender.   It's not hard to figure out.  Either you go to war or get on your belly and give Iran your neck.


How many wars will be enough for you?

You think you are some brave warrior? LMFAO.

----------


## Katzndogz

> How many wars will be enough for you?
> 
> You think you are some brave warrior? LMFAO.


You have only two choices.  You surrender or you fight.  Iran is determined for war.  Their minds are made up.  We are now in their stage of preparation.   We are on their timetable.  Whatever you imagine is just delusional.

----------

protectionist (08-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> When war is made on you,  you would surrender.   It's not hard to figure out.  Either you go to war or get on your belly and give Iran your neck.


So Iran is making war on the US??? Are you delusional?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I know.. I call them chicken hawks.. They generally want to avoid diplomacy.. and they yap about using someone else's oil to pay for a war. 
> 
> Bibi and Chalabi even crowed to the press BEFORE Bush attacked Iraq that Israel would be getting a new oil pipeline from Kirkuk to Haifa.. 
> 
> The rapture ready Evangelical crowd wants to hurry the return of Jesus and the Jews think they are utter fools.
> 
> Reading the list of Jewish lobbies in the US and looking at the amount of money involved should make Americans sit up and pay attention.


And 99% of the people who the way I do, are living in fantasy land. It comes from a lifetime of propaganda being foisted upon the masses, so that they cannot even conceive that the truth may not be as simple as we once thought.

When I finally wised up, I got angry. No one likes to be duped, and so most people avoid testing the water for fear that they may have been wrong.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You have only two choices.  You surrender or you fight.  Iran is determined for war.  Their minds are made up.  We are now in their stage of preparation.   We are on their timetable.  Whatever you imagine is just delusional.


This is total bullshit. Krauthammer, Kristol, Graham, McCain, Beck,  Hannity, all these people are feeding you Israel's talking points. You seem like a relatively smart person, read the book I linked. If you are truly smart, it will enlighten you and then make you angry. 

I said the same things you say now, not too many years ago.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

I don't care what your book says.  I know exactly what's going on in Iran.  The ayatollahs are planning to clean our clocks.   Our very foolish government intends on helpin in the name of peace.

----------

protectionist (08-01-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I don't care what your book says.  I know exactly what's going on in Iran.  The ayatollahs are planning to clean our clocks.   Our very foolish government intends on helpin in the name of peace.


That's your fear talking. Fear of the truth and fear of being wrong.

Stop being afraid.

----------


## Katzndogz

It's your funeral.  Enjoy.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> It's your funeral.  Enjoy.


When you say, "I don't care what your books says" it means you don't care about the truth, rather you dig your heels in and fight(argue) to the end. That doesn't make you look tough, it makes you look like a scared child.

----------


## sooda

> And 99% of the people who the way I do, are living in fantasy land. It comes from a lifetime of propaganda being foisted upon the masses, so that they cannot even conceive that the truth may not be as simple as we once thought.
> 
> When I finally wised up, I got angry. No one likes to be duped, and so most people avoid testing the water for fear that they may have been wrong.


I agree.. no one likes to be duped but some are too cowardly to admit that they were duped.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> We need not wage war with ANYONE in that region.  We need to pull out our troops and let them have at each other.  We have our own oil now.


Oil has nothing to do with it.  Nuclear weapons and Muslim lunacy is the issue.  If we stay out of the ME, we're all dead.

----------


## protectionist

> Make sure you're the first guy in front of the attack.


 I already was.

----------


## protectionist

> That's not good enough.  Since Iran is implacable and determined to wipe the infidels out and bring the world to heel under the caliphate it will take more than pulling our troops out.


It will take pulling our troops IN.

----------


## protectionist

> LOLOL.. Since when does Iran want a Caliphate? 
> 
> Shia are something less than 13 % of all Muslims in the world..


Since 1979.

----------


## sooda

> Since 1979.


LOLOL.. You don't know squat about the ME or Iran ..........  :Geez:

----------


## protectionist

> I would agree with this but Israel is still in that region.


The US is also in the _"region."_  Under the Obama idiot deal, Iran is getting ICBMs.  They can reach the US.  The whole world is "the region."

----------


## protectionist

> One of your less intelligent comments.
> 
> How many fucking wars are you willing to send others to shed their blood for.
> 
> You war mongers are making me ill.


Not nearly as ill as when an Iranian ICBM lands on your head.

As many wars as is necessary to ensure survival of the American people.

----------


## protectionist

> LOLOL.. You don't know squat about the ME or Iran ..........


I know enough to have posted this OP, and refuted the idiot article it refuted, and to know that you don't know how much I know.

----------


## Fast Eddy

We meed to move Jade Helm to Iran. That or just nuke the hell out of them. Do that and most of our Islamic problem will quiet down. No one wants to be next.

----------


## protectionist

> Good.  Let Australia send their troops over to handle the situation.  I'm sick and tired of American's dying on foreign soil over a barrel of oil and their ridiculous politics.


American troops need to be there to stop the nuclear destruction of America.  That's all. No other reason.

----------


## protectionist

> Good post........ Iran is not a threat to the US.. They believe they need a nuke as a deterrent because Israel is known for preemptive strikes like their sneak attacks on Syria and Iraq.
> 
> So.. I hope the agreement holds up.. and if Bibi continues to threaten, let Israel attack Iran and deal with it on their own.


If it were just about Israel, Iran wouldn't be purchasing ICBMs.

----------


## protectionist

> We may wind up in a war with Iran in spite of our best efforts to avoid it..
> 
> Look at this HUGE list of Jewish lobbies in the US .. I had no idea!
> 
> http://www.ifamericansknew.org/us_ints/introlobby.html


We need to be in Iran scouring every square foot for nuclear stuff.  Wouldn't matter is there were no Jews at all in the US.

----------


## protectionist

> It's perverse. But the Zionist propaganda has been so pervasive that it is difficult to get people to think beyond the brain-washing.
> 
> I was once a staunch Zionist. The right-wing pundits sell it like Jesus is sitting on their lap whispering in their ears. You see it on this board every day.


Zionism is OFF TOPIC.

----------


## protectionist

> So you are for immediate surrender.


He's not even recognizing the problem.  Probably embedded in liberal media programming.

----------


## protectionist

> i know.. I call them chicken hawks.. They generally want to avoid diplomacy.. And they yap about using someone else's oil to pay for a war. 
> 
> Bibi and chalabi even crowed to the press before bush attacked iraq that israel would be getting a new oil pipeline from kirkuk to haifa.. 
> 
> The rapture ready evangelical crowd wants to hurry the return of jesus and the jews think they are utter fools.
> 
> Reading the list of jewish lobbies in the us and looking at the amount of money involved should make americans sit up and pay attention.


*off topic !!*

----------


## protectionist

> How many wars will be enough for you?
> 
> You think you are some brave warrior? LMFAO.


As many as needed to ensure US national security.

----------


## gamewell45

> American troops need to be there to stop the nuclear destruction of America.  That's all. No other reason.


Why American troops and not Australian, British or French troops??  I think that the aforementioned troops can do an excellent job containing any possible nuclear destruction of America, which by the way i think is nothing more then hysterics on behalf of the war hawks/defense industry in this country.  Iran may be crazy, but they are not stupid, they know if they even launched one tiny nuke at this country (which would most likely be intercepted and shot down) they'd face nuclear incineration.  That is our deterrent and security.

----------


## protectionist

> So Iran is making war on the US??? Are you delusional?


Are you delusional that they are not preparing for it ?  Or maybe not "war", but just total destruction of America, in one day.  That's not really what you'd call a "war."

----------


## protectionist

> That's your fear talking. Fear of the truth and fear of being wrong.
> 
> Stop being afraid.


You need to start being afraid.

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-01-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> Oil has nothing to do with it.  Nuclear weapons and Muslim lunacy is the issue.  If we stay out of the ME, we're all dead.


Geopolitically it might make a difference to the many countries who are dependent on imported Gulf oil.  Let's
get smart and encourage the Saudis so they will take Iran to task.  Even if we were to give the Saudis monetary aid 
and other forms of support it would beat wasting our precious people on those mongrels.  

I think that nuking their asses with high yield bombs is out of the question because it is best we don't get that started.  For years we have championed the cause of no nukes, so using them without a darned good reason would be rather hypocritical.  Unfortunately we would most likely use nukes as a reaction to them using them on us first,
that is as a defensive measure.  

Israel would also be a prime target, and they have nukes, so let them do it.

----------


## protectionist

> I agree.. no one likes to be duped but some are too cowardly to admit that they were duped.


If you're not duped, and are aware of the circumstances, then you must be lying.

----------

RMNIXON (08-01-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> We meed to move Jade Helm to Iran. That or just nuke the hell out of them. Do that and most of our Islamic problem will quiet down. No one wants to be next.


It could come to that.  It did with Japan.  The threat must be eliminated, one way or the other.

----------

Fast Eddy (08-01-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *LOLOL.. You don't know squat about the ME or Iran ..........*



And why should any of us believe that you know anything more about the ME and it's people than some spoiled white princess being "duped" and "are too cowardly to admit that they were duped."

----------


## protectionist

> Why American troops and not Australian, British or French troops??  I think that the aforementioned troops can do an excellent job containing any possible nuclear destruction of America, which by the way i think is nothing more then hysterics on behalf of the war hawks/defense industry in this country.  Iran may be crazy, but they are not stupid, they know if they even launched one tiny nuke at this country (which would most likely be intercepted and shot down) they'd face nuclear incineration.  That is our deterrent and security.


No, that is NOT our deterrent.  That is called mutual detterance and it was in effect with the Soviet Union.  They feared death. Muslim don't fear death. They welcome it.  And the other countries you mentioned, should all be in a COALITION with the US to subdue Iran, and keep them subdued, long into the future.

----------

RMNIXON (08-01-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Are you delusional that they are not preparing for it ?  Or maybe not "war", but just total destruction of America, in one day.  That's not really what you'd call a "war."



In the very least Iran wants a blackmail bomb. To be as untouchable as the prison camp North Korea who can make threats at will. 

That is why all the ME is worried about the Iran bomb, not just the "Zionist" Jews  :Rolleyes21:  who would be the main target of insane religious fanatics trying to make the Caliphate happen.

----------

Dave37 (08-12-2015)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Congress could not pass a declaration of war against ISIS.  All the polls say people don't want war.  Obama is no fool he knows that a peace candidate will win in 2016.  Obama is not going to send more then a few troops to the Middle East and he will try to keep those out of harms way.  Unless we are directly attacked and ISIS can only use local proxies to do that we aren't going to war with ISIS.  As to Iran they are not fools they aren't going to attack us.  In fact they are fighting with us against ISIS.

----------

Mainecoons (08-01-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

subterfuge,,sleight of hand, misdirection...


launch a tactical nuke from n. korea into iran...let the chinese and iran deal with it...

----------

Fast Eddy (08-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> It will take pulling our troops IN.


Certainly not NOW.   There is a rabid pro islamic fundamentalist in the white hut.   obama is determined to encourage Iran to destroy the United States for him.   We are on the fast track to WWIII. By design.   All we the people can do is watch this train wreck happening. 

By design,  this evil regime is flooding the country with muslims of every kind and violent persuasion.  Rather then send anyone over there, he's bringing the worst here to fight us on the most basic citizen level.   No need to send our troops anywhere.

----------

Rudy2D (08-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Congress could not pass a declaration of war against ISIS.  All the polls say people don't want war.  Obama is no fool he knows that a peace candidate will win in 2016.  Obama is not going to send more then a few troops to the Middle East and he will try to keep those out of harms way.  Unless we are directly attacked and ISIS can only use local proxies to do that we aren't going to war with ISIS.  As to Iran they are not fools they aren't going to attack us.  In fact they are fighting with us against ISIS.


Iran is fighting isis, not because Iran is on our side, but because they want the same thing isis wants.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Iran is fighting isis, not because Iran is on our side, but because they want the same thing isis wants.


Their brand of Islamic hegemony.  No movement can have two masters.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Their brand of Islamic hegemony.  No movement can have two masters.


Iran doesn't want the same thing ISIS wants.. ISIS is a renegade outfit.. They will only destroy the Middle East.. Its the equivalent of $hitting in your own nest.

----------


## Mainecoons

Wrong as usual.  They want it alright, they just want to be the ones running the new Persian Empire.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Wrong as usual.  They want it alright, they just want to be the ones running the new Persian Empire.


Sheesh.. there's not going to be a new Persian Empire.. Why the hysteria?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> It's your funeral.  Enjoy.


The settlement of the Czechoslovakian problem, which has now been achieved is, in my view, only the prelude to a larger settlement in which all Europe may find peace. This morning I had another talk with the German Chancellor, Herr Hitler, and here is the paper which bears his name upon it as well as mine. Some of you, perhaps, have already heard what it contains but I would just like to read it to you: ' ... We regard the agreement signed last night and the Anglo-German Naval Agreement as symbolic of the desire of our two peoples never to go to war with one another again.'[3]

Sound familiar?

----------


## squidward

Amazing how so called conservatives are just itching to get dragged into yet another big government scheme. You guys deserve the collectivist hell hole you have coming to you.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),sooda (08-02-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Congress could not pass a declaration of war against ISIS.  All the polls say people don't want war.  Obama is no fool he knows that a peace candidate will win in 2016.  Obama is not going to send more then a few troops to the Middle East and he will try to keep those out of harms way.  Unless we are directly attacked and ISIS can only use local proxies to do that we aren't going to war with ISIS.  As to Iran they are not fools they aren't going to attack us.  In fact they are fighting with us against ISIS.


I hardly know where to start to comment on this mess.

1.  You are wrong about the polls. >>  http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/isi.../04/id/628149/

2.  You are saying we haven't been directly attacked ?  I'm trying to count up how many times we have been.

3.  To say Iran isn't going to attack us, is to GAMBLE with the survival of the USA.  I don't gamble with stakes that high.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-01-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Certainly not NOW.   There is a rabid pro islamic fundamentalist in the white hut.   obama is determined to encourage Iran to destroy the United States for him.   We are on the fast track to WWIII. By design.   All we the people can do is watch this train wreck happening. 
> 
> By design,  this evil regime is flooding the country with muslims of every kind and violent persuasion.  Rather then send anyone over there, he's bringing the worst here to fight us on the most basic citizen level.   No need to send our troops anywhere.


Coup d'etat time.  Get on it generals.

----------


## protectionist

> Iran is fighting isis, not because Iran is on our side, but because they want the same thing isis wants.


Plus there's that goofball Sunni/Shia thing.

----------


## protectionist

> The settlement of the Czechoslovakian problem, which has now been achieved is, in my view, only the prelude to a larger settlement in which all Europe may find peace. This morning I had another talk with the German Chancellor, Herr Hitler, and here is the paper which bears his name upon it as well as mine. Some of you, perhaps, have already heard what it contains but I would just like to read it to you: ' ... We regard the agreement signed last night and the Anglo-German Naval Agreement as symbolic of the desire of our two peoples never to go to war with one another again.'[3]
> 
> Sound familiar?


Sounds like the dopey Obama-Kerry giveaway (masquerading as a deal).

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I hardly know where to start to comment on this mess.
> 
> 1.  You are wrong about the polls. >>  http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/isi.../04/id/628149/
> 
> 2.  You are saying we haven't been directly attacked ?  I'm trying to count up how many times we have been.
> 
> 3.  To say Iran isn't going to attack us, is to GAMBLE with the survival of the USA.  I don't gamble with stakes that high.


Other than arm's length terrorist attacks on the US homeland..."I ran" will have to sort out Israel first and foremost. They won't beat the IDF and Iran, itself, would be wiped off the map......

----------


## Katzndogz

> The settlement of the Czechoslovakian problem, which has now been achieved is, in my view, only the prelude to a larger settlement in which all Europe may find peace. This morning I had another talk with the German Chancellor, Herr Hitler, and here is the paper which bears his name upon it as well as mine. Some of you, perhaps, have already heard what it contains but I would just like to read it to you: ' ... We regard the agreement signed last night and the Anglo-German Naval Agreement as symbolic of the desire of our two peoples never to go to war with one another again.'[3]
> 
> Sound familiar?


At least Hitler lied!  Iran isn't even decent enough to tell a good lie.  They are telling us exactly what they have in mind.  We're just pretending that what they are saying isn't what they are saying.   

Kerry says "When they say Death to America, it doesn't really mean they want to destroy us."

Kerry is the man who gets waylaid in an alley by a robber demanding his wallet and shoes, saying 'You don't really mean that."

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Amazing how so called conservatives are just itching to get dragged into yet another big government scheme. You guys deserve the collectivist hell hole you have coming to you.


Oh...I get it. This ain't Squiddy...it's Patrick with that brain coral stuck back in his head, huh?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Zionism is OFF TOPIC.


It's the only topic. We wouldn't be talking about this bullshit if not for Israel.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> As many as needed to ensure US national security.


You sound like Sean Hannity.

----------

Karl (08-02-2015)

----------


## squidward

> 3.  To say Iran isn't going to attack us, is to GAMBLE with the survival of the USA.  I don't gamble with stakes that high.


such cute hyperbole, ..really.   John McCain, is that you ?

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You need to start being afraid.


Afraid of the truth like you and the rest of the lemmings? No thanks. I woke up. You are still in the coma.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## Karl

> You sound like Sean Hannity.



gosh usually I am the one who gets accussed of saying stuff like that

----------


## Pepper Belly

> gosh usually I am the one who gets accussed of saying stuff like that


There are a lot of talk radio zombies around here. I listen to it also, but have learned to filter the bullshit.

----------

Karl (08-02-2015)

----------


## Karl

> There are a lot of talk radio zombies around here. I listen to it also, but have learned to filter the bullshit.


I do talk radio too but LATELY they just seem to stick on the SAME ISSUE for DAYS on END ....Especially Rush Limbaugh the WORST as far as variety with sean Hannity running a Close SECOND in terms of "Monotony" 

i mean pontificating on  SAME SUBJECT for DAYS Gets REALLY BORING who doesn't Flip the Station ...these guys are supposed to be PROFESSIONALS ....WTF

----------

Pepper Belly (08-02-2015)

----------


## squidward

> Oh...I get it. This ain't Squiddy...it's Patrick with that brain coral stuck back in his head, huh?


Lindsey Graham and John Mccain thank you for your conservative values, just like them.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),Pepper Belly (08-03-2015)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> That's not good enough.  Since Iran is implacable and determined to wipe the infidels out and bring the world to heel under the caliphate it will take more than pulling our troops out.



Le the middle east deal with the middle east.  It's a far closer problem to Europe than us.

We need to stay out of it.

----------


## sooda

> That's not good enough.  Since Iran is implacable and determined to wipe the infidels out and bring the world to heel under the caliphate it will take more than pulling our troops out.


The Koran doesn't count Jews or Christians as "infidels".. and it instructs Muslims to leave pagans alone unless they attack Muslims. It also says "be kind to the Christians.. they are most like us in faith"..

----------


## DonGlock26

Let Israel take care of the Iranian problem. They took out Iraq's program and probably Syria's.
We just need to give Israel B-2 bombers, aerial tankers, and bunker buster munitions under a lend-lease program.
This is how FDR helped Great Britain before we entered WWII.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The Koran doesn't count Jews or Christians as "infidels".. and it instructs Muslims to leave pagans alone unless they attack Muslims. It also says "be kind to the Christians.. they are most like us in faith"..

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Let Israel take care of the Iranian problem. They took out Iraq's program and probably Syria's.
> We just need to give Israel B-2 bombers, aerial tankers, and bunker buster munitions under a lend-lease program.
> This is how FDR helped Great Britain before we entered WWII.


Israel has plenty of money to buy what it needs.  We probably shouldn't be giving it foreign aid in the first place.  Israel has a quite active arms industry and is a good customer of France as well as the US.  Israel's problem with attacking Iran is the map.  No contiguous border.  Israel doesn't have carriers, nor the other major navel units it would need for more then a raid.  What does Israel do if Iran shoots back with missiles and drones?  

I really can't understand why you folks think that Iran would react to a major act of war by sitting their and doing nothing.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Israel has plenty of money to buy what it needs.  We probably shouldn't be giving it foreign aid in the first place.  Israel has a quite active arms industry and is a good customer of France as well as the US.  Israel's problem with attacking Iran is the map.  No contiguous border.  Israel doesn't have carriers, nor the other major navel units it would need for more then a raid.  What does Israel do if Iran shoots back with missiles and drones?  
> 
> I really can't understand why you folks think that Iran would react to a major act of war by sitting their and doing nothing.


Where would they buy a B-2? 

My scenario overcomes all of the tactical difficulties that you mentioned.

They knock them down with Iron Dome as they do when Iran's terrorist proxy army shoots rockets at them now.

They've been attacking the US and Israel with their proxy terrorist army for decades. I wonder why Israel haters are
so ill-informed.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Where would they buy a B-2? 
> 
> My scenario overcomes all of the tactical difficulties that you mentioned.
> 
> They knock them down with Iron Dome as they do when Iran's terrorist proxy army shoots rockets at them now.
> 
> They've been attacking the US and Israel with their proxy terrorist army for decades. I wonder why Israel haters are
> so ill-informed.


Israel has been knocking down most of the low quality Hezbollah rockets.  Iran appears to have better quality stuff.  The Iranian army if it's actions in the Iran/Iraq war are a guide is different stuff.  Keep in mind that some of the most effective troops in the war on ISIS are Iranian led.  

While I agree we are open to proxy terrorist attacks at least in recent years I don't agree they are Iranian led.

I don't hate Israel.  I think the current government of Israel is dangerous.  In any case I don't believe in under estimating an opponent and I think you are doing that with Iran.  The Middle east is currently a major mess.   I suggest your suggested actions would make it an even bigger and more dangerous mess for the US.  Think about it in the north of Iraq the Kurds our main allies.  Turkey is a NATO ally it has been supplying ISIS and providing ISIS with trade and supply routes.  Now it has switched sides and is bombing ISIS.  Great except it is also bombing the Kurds.  Your suggestion would put us at war with our most effective ally in Southern Iraq.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Israel has been knocking down most of the low quality Hezbollah rockets.  Iran appears to have better quality stuff.  The Iranian army if it's actions in the Iran/Iraq war are a guide is different stuff.  Keep in mind that some of the most effective troops in the war on ISIS are Iranian led.  
> 
> While I agree we are open to proxy terrorist attacks at least in recent years I don't agree they are Iranian led.
> 
> I don't hate Israel.  I think the current government of Israel is dangerous.  In any case I don't believe in under estimating an opponent and I think you are doing that with Iran.  The Middle east is currently a major mess.   I suggest your suggested actions would make it an even bigger and more dangerous mess for the US.  Think about it in the north of Iraq the Kurds our main allies.  Turkey is a NATO ally it has been supplying ISIS and providing ISIS with trade and supply routes.  Now it has switched sides and is bombing ISIS.  Great except it is also bombing the Kurds.  Your suggestion would put us at war with our most effective ally in Southern Iraq.



All the more reason to assist Israel in stopping Iran from getting nuclear weapons (don't worry Obama is not going to let Israel stop them).

I didn't mention leading. The whole idea of a proxy army is that someone else does the fighting. You just assist them.

How can I be the one underestimating them, if I see them as so grave a threat that they should not have a nuclear weapon program?
You are the one underestimating the threat that they pose.

The ME is a mess because Barack Obama is a deluded progressive fool.

Iran with nuclear weapons and ballistic missiles is a major league threat to the "Great Satan".

Who is our ally? Iran? Obama is not serious about destroying ISIS. He is the one destabilizing the Middle East.

----------


## RobertLafollet

To DonGlock26: You're probably right that Obama isn't all that serious about fighting ISIS but Iran and the Kurds are.  The problem is that actually fighting ISIS means losses and that would be bad politics.  Our Iraqi surrogates appear to be unable to cut butter with a hot knife.  We have a terrible reputation in picking Syrian rebels.  Wouldn't expect the Republicans to do any better.  Look who McCain liked.  

Obama isn't destabilizing the Middle East he is trying to get us out of an area that hasn't been stable in the last 3,000 years.  We stay and all we do is become another crusader to expel.  True that will unit a number of Middle East elements for a few years, but we already borrowed to much money to keep troops there and likely any politician dumb enough to advocate that course will quickly become a retired politician.

----------


## RobertLafollet

To DonGlock26: You're probably right that Obama isn't all that serious about fighting ISIS but Iran and the Kurds are.  The problem is that actually fighting ISIS means losses and that would be bad politics.  Our Iraqi surrogates appear to be unable to cut butter with a hot knife.  We have a terrible reputation in picking Syrian rebels.  Wouldn't expect the Republicans to do any better.  Look who McCain liked.  

Obama isn't destabilizing the Middle East he is trying to get us out of an area that hasn't been stable in the last 3,000 years.  We stay and all we do is become another crusader to expel.  True that will unit a number of Middle East elements for a few years, but we already borrowed to much money to keep troops there and likely any politician dumb enough to advocate that course will quickly become a retired politician.   

As to Iran or us using a nuke.  No.  Nukes are only good for deterrence.  A nuke used is a nuke failed.  Iran wants nukes so that it can say if you attack us we have a bad sting and be believed.  Every leader of every country knows that in a nuke war they die.  In case you haven't noticed even the jihadists don't send their leaders into the fight with suicide vests.  The leaders stay in hiding.  The 7 virgins aren't for the leaders they are for the followers.  It's been that way for at least 100 years.  Remember Picket lead the charge not Robert E. Lee.  The last US President to lead troops in battle was Washington and that was against the Whiskey Rebellion tax protest.  Not exactly a dangerous enemy.

----------


## Katzndogz

> To DonGlock26: You're probably right that Obama isn't all that serious about fighting ISIS but Iran and the Kurds are.  The problem is that actually fighting ISIS means losses and that would be bad politics.  Our Iraqi surrogates appear to be unable to cut butter with a hot knife.  We have a terrible reputation in picking Syrian rebels.  Wouldn't expect the Republicans to do any better.  Look who McCain liked.  
> 
> Obama isn't destabilizing the Middle East he is trying to get us out of an area that hasn't been stable in the last 3,000 years.  We stay and all we do is become another crusader to expel.  True that will unit a number of Middle East elements for a few years, but we already borrowed to much money to keep troops there and likely any politician dumb enough to advocate that course will quickly become a retired politician.   
> 
> As to Iran or us using a nuke.  No.  Nukes are only good for deterrence.  A nuke used is a nuke failed.  Iran wants nukes so that it can say if you attack us we have a bad sting and be believed.  Every leader of every country knows that in a nuke war they die.  In case you haven't noticed even the jihadists don't send their leaders into the fight with suicide vests.  The leaders stay in hiding.  The 7 virgins aren't for the leaders they are for the followers.  It's been that way for at least 100 years.  Remember Picket lead the charge not Robert E. Lee.  The last US President to lead troops in battle was Washington and that was against the Whiskey Rebellion tax protest.  Not exactly a dangerous enemy.


You are so completely wrong it almost defies comprehension.  You believe that the muslims are much like us, they just have a different foundation for their understandings.   The truth is, they are as different from us as to be a wholly different species.  

Iran is not fighting ISIS because they are helping us.  They are fighting ISIS because they are just like ISIS.

Seeing two lions fighting over a sheep does not mean that one of the lions has the sheep's best interests in mind.

----------

Deno (08-05-2015),DonGlock26 (08-03-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Obama isn't destabilizing the ME?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## protectionist

> Other than arm's length terrorist attacks on the US homeland..."I ran" will have to sort out Israel first and foremost. They won't beat the IDF and Iran, itself, would be wiped off the map......


There's no reason why they wouldn't attack America first, or American AND Israel simultaneously.

----------


## protectionist

> It's the only topic. We wouldn't be talking about this bullshit if not for Israel.


No. The topic is defending America from Nuclear attack, right NOW, no matter we got to be talking about it.

----------


## protectionist

> You sound like Sean Hannity.


 I have no problem with that.  I'd say Sean Hannity is one of the much better focused people on TV and radio.

----------


## protectionist

> such cute hyperbole, ..really.   John McCain, is that you ?


It's called reality.  And if you think it isn't, and have some reason to think why not, let's hear it.

----------


## protectionist

> Afraid of the truth like you and the rest of the lemmings? No thanks. I woke up. You are still in the coma.


OK so if you are awake, then the same challenge I gave to Squiddy goes for you too. Show us how anything short of invading Iran, scouring it for nukes, destroying all of them, and maintaining troops there indefinitely, can secure America from nuclear attack.  If you can come up with a way, I'd sure like to know about it.

----------


## protectionist

> Le the middle east deal with the middle east.  It's a far closer problem to Europe than us.
> 
> We need to stay out of it.


That's about like doing nothing when a category 5 hurricane is approaching, except this is worse.

----------


## protectionist

> The Koran doesn't count Jews or Christians as "infidels".. and it instructs Muslims to leave pagans alone unless they attack Muslims. It also says "be kind to the Christians.. they are most like us in faith"..


The Koran has quite a bit of contradicting things, but it is loaded with jihad (holy war) against non-believers (all non-Muslims).  Iran and other perpetrators of jihad seem to have missed the nice words.

----------

Deno (08-05-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Let Israel take care of the Iranian problem. They took out Iraq's program and probably Syria's.
> We just need to give Israel B-2 bombers, aerial tankers, and bunker buster munitions under a lend-lease program.
> This is how FDR helped Great Britain before we entered WWII.


Israel certainly should be included, and I do trust them, but I'm not fully comfortable with putting American SURVIVAL entirely in the hands of other countries. America needs to be in the fight, and preferably in charge of it, including maintaining troops in Iran for decades into the future, with strict monitoring of any nuclear development, which can be controlled by US politicians, who in turn should be tightly controlled by the American people.

The American people need to get political nowadays.  No more of this not knowing who your Congressman is.

----------

Deno (08-05-2015),DonGlock26 (08-03-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> As to Iran or us using a nuke.  No.  Nukes are only good for deterrence.  A nuke used is a nuke failed.  Iran wants nukes so that it can say if you attack us we have a bad sting and be believed.  Every leader of every country knows that in a nuke war they die.  In case you haven't noticed even the jihadists don't send their leaders into the fight with suicide vests.  The leaders stay in hiding.  The 7 virgins aren't for the leaders they are for the followers.  It's been that way for at least 100 years.  Remember Picket lead the charge not Robert E. Lee.  The last US President to lead troops in battle was Washington and that was against the Whiskey Rebellion tax protest.  Not exactly a dangerous enemy.


Once again, analyzing what another country (especially Muslim loonies) is going to do (especially with nukes), and making isolationistic policy based on guesses, is GAMBLING with national security, and in this case, American SURVIVAL.  Those stakes are too high for that.  This requires a SURE remedy, to secure America from attack that could destroy us entirely.  

I see nothing less than total invasion and conquest of Iran, and continuous occupation of it by coalition troops as the minimum.  I have asked a few posters here for an alternative to this, that would/could insure American security.  So far, none have been forthcoming.

----------


## squidward

> It's called reality.  And if you think it isn't, and have some reason to think why not, let's hear it.


I'm sure all your thoughts feel like reality to you, especially when McCain and Graham agree.
You R wearing tax and spend progressives think alike.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Once again, analyzing what another country (especially Muslim loonies) is going to do (especially with nukes), and making isolationistic policy based on guesses, is GAMBLING with national security, and in this case, American SURVIVAL.  Those stakes are too high for that.  This requires a SURE remedy, to secure America from attack that could destroy us entirely.  
> 
> I see nothing less than total invasion and conquest of Iran, and continuous occupation of it by coalition troops as the minimum.  I have asked a few posters here for an alternative to this, that would/could insure American security.  *So far, none have been forthcoming.*


What are you talking about. With all the many, many posts you've made...how'd you miss #2???

----------


## Pepper Belly

> OK so if you are awake, then the same challenge I gave to Squiddy goes for you too. Show us how anything short of invading Iran, scouring it for nukes, destroying all of them, and maintaining troops there indefinitely, can secure America from nuclear attack.  If you can come up with a way, I'd sure like to know about it.


I can't even begin to fathom where people are getting the insane notion that Iran is going to bomb the US. Only decades upon decades of Zionist propaganda can explain it.

Obama is a feckless, spoiled child, and this deal he made with Iran is a joke, but if you think Iran wants to nuke the US, I really cannot even begin to try and talk sense into you. 

You need to start to ask yourself, why we are forever fighting wars in the middle east. It's not about American defense, I can tell you that.

----------

gamewell45 (08-03-2015),Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I have no problem with that.  I'd say Sean Hannity is one of the much better focused people on TV and radio.


This explains your nonsensical view of Iran.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> To DonGlock26: You're probably right that Obama isn't all that serious about fighting ISIS but Iran and the Kurds are.  The problem is that actually fighting ISIS means losses and that would be bad politics.  Our Iraqi surrogates appear to be unable to cut butter with a hot knife.  We have a terrible reputation in picking Syrian rebels.  Wouldn't expect the Republicans to do any better.  Look who McCain liked.  
> 
> Obama isn't destabilizing the Middle East he is trying to get us out of an area that hasn't been stable in the last 3,000 years.  We stay and all we do is become another crusader to expel.  True that will unit a number of Middle East elements for a few years, but we already borrowed to much money to keep troops there and likely any politician dumb enough to advocate that course will quickly become a retired politician.


Obama allowed the Middle East to slip into chaos pure and simple. Did you vote for him twice?

----------


## protectionist

> I can't even begin to fathom where people are getting the insane notion that Iran is going to bomb the US. Only decades upon decades of Zionist propaganda can explain it.
> 
> Obama is a feckless, spoiled child, and this deal he made with Iran is a joke, but if you think Iran wants to nuke the US, I really cannot even begin to try and talk sense into you. 
> 
> You need to start to ask yourself, why we are forever fighting wars in the middle east. It's not about American defense, I can tell you that.


You can tell me anything you like, we all have freedom of speech, and this is the best forum that I post in.  But the one thing you can't tell me is how you can assure the American people that Iran will not attack them with nuclear weapons, and that is why we must invade Iran and secure it.

----------


## sooda

Iran certainly isn't going to nuke the US, but some people love hysterics.. and they will show up as hysterics on most subjects on any given thread.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),Pepper Belly (08-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You can tell me anything you like, we all have freedom of speech, and this is the best forum that I post in.  But the one thing you can't tell me is how you can assure the American people that Iran will not attack them with nuclear weapons, and that is why we must invade Iran and secure it.


If you were to go outside your comfort zone for once in your life, you would discover quickly that all news is propaganda, from Al Jazeera to MSNBC to FOX, all of it. If you were to step back and pretend you never listened to talk radio, that you were in a coma for fifty years, and woke up one day only to learn the history of US involvement in the Middle East, you would ask yourself, WHY. Because frankly, it makes no sense if you take Israel out of the equation.

I suggest you read THE ISRAEL LOBBY AND US FOREIGN POLICY. I suggested it earlier. You can buy a copy used for a few dollars. The authors have unimpeachable reputations, they aren't kooks or neo nazis or any such nonsense. Read it and begin a journey to the truth. Or, stay ignorant and allow all those right-wing talking points to spew from your mouth as though Hannity had his hand up your ass.

----------


## TheWahoo

I did not support the invasion of Iraq, because I thought such efforts should be directed towards bin Ladin and his followers and he was not in Iraq.   Additionally, we made some major mistakes after we removed Saddam.   We dismantled the Iraqi army, we should not have done that.   But the most significant mistake is that we put an American in charge as opposed installing a home grown leader.   With these actions, we were no longer viewed as liberators but rather occupiers. 

I do not think that military actions were or is the correct response to Iran.   I think what we should have done was to tighten the sanctions, make things much more difficult for the Iranian leaders.   Eventually, when the people realized that the current leadership had no real interest in meeting their needs, that their interest was purely a theocracy, there would be another more vigorous response by the people.   When such occurred, we should support them with every means of assistance we could provide.

----------


## protectionist

> This explains your nonsensical view of Iran.


  Nah.  Hannity is only one person who I listen to pretty consistently. I also listen to many others on various radio and TV stations, and many guests who come on, both of the right and left. In addition to Hannity, I also listen (unfortunately) to Geraldo Rivera  :Shakeshead: , who Hannity has on as a guest.

Other good guest commentators are General Jack Keane, Ann Coulter, Pat  Buchanan, Lou Dobbs, Brigitte Gabriel, Robert Spencer, Pamela Geller, Kevin Jackson, Sheriff David Clarke, and British jihadist Anjem Choudary (for demonstrating the insanity of Muslim jihadism)

----------

Deno (08-05-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Nah.  Hannity is only one person who I listen to pretty consistently. I also listen to many others on various radio and TV stations, and many guests who come on, both of the right and left. In addition to Hannity, I also listen (unfortunately) to Geraldo Rivera , who Hannity has on as a guest.
> 
> Other good guest commentators are General Jack Keane, Ann Coulter, Pat  Buchanan, Lou Dobbs, Brigitte Gabriel, Robert Spencer, Pamela Geller, Kevin Jackson, Sheriff David Clarke, and British jihadist Anjem Choudary (for demonstrating the insanity of Muslim jihadism)


And every one of them, save Buchanan, speaks for AIPAC.

I have listened to talk radio since the early 80's. I know the deal. It took me a long time to break the spell.

And I still listen to Hannity and others, but when the talk is Israel/Iran, I tune out. It's all garbage.

----------


## protectionist

> Iran certainly isn't going to nuke the US, but some people love hysterics.. and they will show up as hysterics on most subjects on any given thread.


Well, now that we've got it that Iran CERTAINLY is not going to nuke the US, OK guys, no problem.  No deal necessary. No invasion needed.
In fact, we could send some recording companies over to Iran to record their chants of "Death to America", and mix them in with the New York protestors' chants > "What do we want ? Dead cops!  When do we want'm ? NOW!!!!"  Should be a big seller on the rap circuit.    :Geez:

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Well, now that we've got it that Iran CERTAINLY is not going to nuke the US, OK guys, no problem.  No deal necessary. No invasion needed.
> In fact, we could send some recording companies over to Iran to record their chants of "Death to America", and mix them in with the New York protestors' chants > "What do we want ? Dead cops!  When do we want'm ? NOW!!!!"  Should be a big seller on the rap circuit.


Read up on the history of the US Buttinskyists in that region of the world. Ron Paul is mostly right about the Middle East.

It's clear that some people just love to wage war. Assuming they don't have to fight it, of course.

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),sooda (08-03-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> If you were to go outside your comfort zone for once in your life, you would discover quickly that all news is propaganda, from Al Jazeera to MSNBC to FOX, all of it. If you were to step back and pretend you never listened to talk radio, that you were in a coma for fifty years, and woke up one day only to learn the history of US involvement in the Middle East, you would ask yourself, WHY. Because frankly, it makes no sense if you take Israel out of the equation.
> 
> I suggest you read THE ISRAEL LOBBY AND US FOREIGN POLICY. I suggested it earlier. You can buy a copy used for a few dollars. The authors have unimpeachable reputations, they aren't kooks or neo nazis or any such nonsense. Read it and begin a journey to the truth. Or, stay ignorant and allow all those right-wing talking points to spew from your mouth as though Hannity had his hand up your ass.


Like I said, go ahead and talk. Say any old thing, as long as you don't delude yourself into thinking that there's a way to ASSURE the American people that they're safe from an Iranian nuclear attack, without conquering Iran, and controlling it, with no expiration date in the future.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Like I said, go ahead and talk. Say any old thing, as long as you don't delude yourself into thinking that there's a way to ASSURE the American people that they're safe from an Iranian nuclear attack, without conquering Iran, and controlling it, with no expiration date in the future.


You are the perfect American voter.

Or maybe Israeli...

----------

Invayne (08-03-2015),sooda (08-03-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Read up on the history of the US Buttinskyists in that region of the world. Ron Paul is mostly right about the Middle East.
> 
> It's clear that some people just love to wage war. Assuming they don't have to fight it, of course.


We aren't all military dodgers. Many of us here are veterans.  And we are the least likely to _"love to wage war"_, while simultaneously, being the least likely to avoid it when it's necessary.

As for the term _"Buttinskyists"_, do you know why US troops are in Afghanistan ?  Do you have even a fundamental grasp of this ?

----------


## protectionist

> You are the perfect American voter.
> 
> Or maybe Israeli...


I'm American.  100%.

----------


## sooda

> You are the perfect American voter.
> 
> Or maybe Israeli...


The posters full of bombast generally put Israel first.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-03-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> And every one of them, save Buchanan, speaks for AIPAC.
> 
> I have listened to talk radio since the early 80's. I know the deal. It took me a long time to break the spell.
> 
> And I still listen to Hannity and others, but when the talk is Israel/Iran, I tune out. It's all garbage.


Aha, you are starting to come into focus now.  You're an Israel hater.  Although a bit late in this thread, be informed, the thread is not about Israel.  It's about the USA, and its national security.

----------

Deno (08-05-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Israel certainly should be included, and I do trust them, but I'm not fully comfortable with putting American SURVIVAL entirely in the hands of other countries. America needs to be in the fight, and preferably in charge of it, including maintaining troops in Iran for decades into the future, with strict monitoring of any nuclear development, which can be controlled by US politicians, who in turn should be tightly controlled by the American people.
> 
> The American people need to get political nowadays.  No more of this not knowing who your Congressman is.


Do you know that no American monitors will be permitted?   If you do know that,  you would not have made such a statement.

----------


## sooda

> Read up on the history of the US Buttinskyists in that region of the world. Ron Paul is mostly right about the Middle East.
> 
> It's clear that some people just love to wage war. Assuming they don't have to fight it, of course.


So often the Buttinskis don't know anything about the ME or it history and can't bother to learn.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-03-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Aha, you are starting to come into focus now.  You're an Israel hater.  Although a bit late in this thread, be informed, the thread is not about Israel.  It's about the USA, and its national security.


Pam Geller and Spence won't list the number of Jewish lobbies in the US..

So here's a long list for you and what sort of money is involved.

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/us_ints/introlobby.html

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Aha, you are starting to come into focus now.  You're an Israel hater.  Although a bit late in this thread, be informed, the thread is not about Israel.  It's about the USA, and its national security.


I couldn't care less if Israel thrives or perishes. They are irrelevant.

But you ought to learn who is pulling the string that runs out of your gut. Read the book I suggested numerous times, or be silent. You speak from ignorance.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Pam Geller and Spence won't list the number of Jewish lobbies in the US..
> 
> So here's a long list for you and what sort of money is involved.
> 
> http://www.ifamericansknew.org/us_ints/introlobby.html


It doesn't matter. We are arguing with people whose mentality is incapable of challenging ideas. Fear of having to admit they've been suckered. Fear of having to slaughter Sacred Cows.

----------

sooda (08-03-2015)

----------


## sooda

> It doesn't matter. We are arguing with people whose mentality is incapable of challenging ideas. Fear of having to admit they've been suckered. Fear of having to slaughter Sacred Cows.


I know.. Its like they have their heads up Bibi's rear end, but don't consider the US.

Meanwhile, the ppb has come down a little more and I wonder what happens when Iranian oil comes back on the market... Specially how that will impact domestic production, Canadian production and Israel's ambition concerning the development of oil and gas fields in the Eastern Med.

----------


## Mainecoons

Bad for all three.  I'll bet that makes you happy.

----------


## Pepper Belly

I wonder if any of the Zio-Chickenhawks remember what we told about Iraq. Greeted as liberators? 

I supported the invasion of Iraq. Pathetic of me. You can blame Obama all day long for the current state and you would be partly right, but we turned a stable dictatorship into the biggest open-air terrorland the world has ever seen. I'm not one who thinks Bush and Cheney are war criminals, but they were wrong. They listened to the neoCONs. Nation building in a desert land of tribes and psychopaths. Democracy for people who have no clue what it means. Brilliant. So hey, let's do it again!

What is the definition of insanity?

----------

Mainecoons (08-03-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

DING DING DING post of the day.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-03-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I wonder if any of the Zio-Chickenhawks remember what we told about Iraq. Greeted as liberators? 
> 
> I supported the invasion of Iraq. Pathetic of me. You can blame Obama all day long for the current state and you would be partly right, but we turned a stable dictatorship into the biggest open-air terrorland the world has ever seen. I'm not one who thinks Bush and Cheney are war criminals, but they were wrong. They listened to the neoCONs. Nation building in a desert land of tribes and psychopaths. Democracy for people who have no clue what it means. Brilliant. So hey, let's do it again!
> 
> What is the definition of insanity?


Great post..

I opposed the war on Iraq and resigned the Republican party after protesting to senators and congressmen.. Nobody was listening.. not that I am important.. but they didn't listen to Bandar or the Saudis, historians or diplomats.. Made me sick that they were so enthusiastic in pursuing this folly.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Great post..
> 
> I opposed the war on Iraq and resigned the Republican party after protesting to senators and congressmen.. Nobody was listening.. not that I am important.. but they didn't listen to Bandar or the Saudis, historians or diplomats.. *Made me sick that they were so enthusiastic* in pursuing this folly.


The drums of war. It's easy to fall into that crowd mentality, and back then I was not nearly as informed on the workings of the ME as I am now.

The war made fro great television, didn't it? Shock and awe, toppling the Sadam bronze and beating it with shoes, etc. As I recall there were two weeks of calm before the IEDs starting tearing the guts out of civilians. Wow, what a win.

The war mongers make me ill. Mccain, Graham, Kristol, Wolfwoitz, Cheney, Krauthammer...the list is endless. If only more people would wake up and realize that you can be a right-winger and not follow in lockstep with the flag waving Israel-firsters. If only they would even realize what that means. But you can't even get them to educate themselves by reading a book that explains it all.

----------

Invayne (08-04-2015)

----------


## sooda

> The drums of war. It's easy to fall into that crowd mentality, and back then I was not nearly as informed on the workings of the ME as I am now.
> 
> The war made fro great television, didn't it? Shock and awe, toppling the Sadam bronze and beating it with shoes, etc. As I recall there were two weeks of calm before the IEDs starting tearing the guts out of civilians. Wow, what a win.
> 
> The war mongers make me ill. Mccain, Graham, Kristol, Wolfwoitz, Cheney, Krauthammer...the list is endless. If only more people would wake up and realize that you can be a right-winger and not follow in lockstep with the flag waving Israel-firsters. If only they would even realize what that means. But you can't even get them to educate themselves by reading a book that explains it all.


At least you took the time to learn about the situation... Most don't .. They get stuck in their position.  I was pretty upset at the time.. and my kids were not very well informed.. I laid it out for them about what a long costly war it would be.. and the potential to strengthen Iran.. I did not foresee the Arab Spring.

----------


## Jen

> I am certainly no fan of Lindsey Graham (he's a immigrationist), but his ideas about Iran are correct. And he was challenged by a  writer in an article in _the Atlantic_, who attempted to refute Graham, in the article linked at the bottom of this page.  I will now refute that author's article.  *It's necessary to first click the link and read the article (not too long)*, in order to understand what this OP is talking about.
> 
> 1. No, the end of the Iraqi war was NOT "a broken Iraq with large swaths of its territory controlled by ISIS" Absolutely not. It was an Iraq with a US won war and Iraq under US control. It was only after the political blunder of pulling troops out in 2011, and creating a vacuum that ISIS moved in. Had the troops stayed there would be no ISIS.
> 
> 2. Irans _capacity to wage a series of terror attacks across the Middle East aimed at us and our friends"_, is only on the basis of the current security situation. But is war against Iran were to ensue, it wouldn't until US national security, et al, would be strengthened to war levels, which is now not the case. So the author is using a false parameter for judgement.
> 
> 3. Oh so _"you would have given Iran the best possible reason to continue the nuclear program"_ ? Well, what do you know about that ? EARTH TO AUTHOR: like Iran needs a reason to continue their nuclear program. Like they're not going to, NO MATTER WHAT ? Sheeeesh!
> 
> 4. Here's a good one too. >> _"a full assault would require such drawn-out preparations that the Iranian government would know months in advance what was coming."_ Time for a history lesson. And a question for the author. Do you think the World War II Japanese didn't know months in advance what was coming ? You think Nazi generals thought Roosevelt and Eisenhower were going to sit it out ?
> ...


Maybe we could try Trump's hardcore negotiating tactics before we bomb the crap outta them?

----------


## sooda

> Maybe we could try Trump's hardcore negotiating tactics before we bomb the crap outta them?


Surely you aren't taking that gasbag Trump seriously?

War on Iran would be a disaster and cost us far more than the Iraq war costs..

----------


## Jen

> Surely you aren't taking that gasbag Trump seriously?
> 
> War on Iran would be a disaster and cost us far more than the Iraq war costs..


Of course war on Iran would be ...............difficult at best.  Wars are awful.
That is why I suggested allowing the ........ummm........."gasbag" a shot at negotiation.
I guess I must like gasbags.

----------


## sooda

> Of course war on Iran would be ...............difficult at best.  Wars are awful.
> That is why I suggested allowing the ........ummm........."gasbag" a shot at negotiation.
> I guess I must like gasbags.


Trump has NO dignity.. He will be a belligerent bull in a china shop.

----------


## Jen

> Trump has NO dignity.. He will be a belligerent bull in a china shop.


Well, even that would be better than what we've got now.

----------

Deno (08-05-2015),protectionist (08-03-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> I couldn't care less if Israel thrives or perishes. They are irrelevant.
> 
> But you ought to learn who is pulling the string that runs out of your gut. Read the book I suggested numerous times, or be silent. You speak from ignorance.


You speak from deceit.  Pure lying.  You know damn well that Iran is a nuclear threat, and you have failed to measure up to the challenge to show how anything less than invasion, conquest, and occupation of Iran can protect the American people from nuclear annihilation.  You're going nowhere here pretending there is no threat.  Even Mr Anti-War Obama concedes that, as well as the Pakistani nuclear threat I noted earlier.

You're wasting forum space.

----------


## protectionist

> Trump has NO dignity.. He will be a belligerent bull in a china shop.


Belligerent bull in a china shop.  Maybe you meant China shop.  I like that.  Has a nice ring to it.

----------


## sooda

> You speak from deceit.  Pure lying.  You know damn well that Iran is a nuclear threat, and you have failed to measure up to the challenge to show how anything less than invasion, conquest, and occupation of Iran can protect the American people from nuclear annihilation.  You're going nowhere here pretending there is no threat.  Even Mr Anti-War Obama concedes that, as well as the Pakistani nuclear threat I noted earlier.
> 
> You're wasting forum space.


Iran isn't going to nuke the US or Israel. You should stop carrying water for Bibi.

In the first place look at a map. Russia and Iran share a border... Ever been there? The fresh caviar is delicious.

Iran is in Russia's sphere of influence and they won't let Iran start a nuclear war.

----------


## protectionist

> Surely you aren't taking that gasbag Trump seriously?
> 
> War on Iran would be a disaster and cost us far more than the Iraq war costs..


It wouldn't cost us a dime. In fact, we'd profit immensely from it. All that Iranian oil in our pockets.  Nice.

----------


## protectionist

> i wonder if any of the zio-chickenhawks remember what we told about iraq. Greeted as liberators? 
> 
> I supported the invasion of iraq. Pathetic of me. You can blame obama all day long for the current state and you would be partly right, but we turned a stable dictatorship into the biggest open-air terrorland the world has ever seen. I'm not one who thinks bush and cheney are war criminals, but they were wrong. They listened to the neocons. Nation building in a desert land of tribes and psychopaths. Democracy for people who have no clue what it means. Brilliant. So hey, let's do it again!   What is the definition of insanity?


*off topic !!!*

----------


## sooda

> *off topic !!!*


Don't do that.. Its childish and makes you appear senile.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-04-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Iran isn't going to nuke the US or Israel. You should stop carrying water for Bibi.
> 
> In the first place look at a map. Russia and Iran share a border... Ever been there? The fresh caviar is delicious.
> 
> Iran is in Russia's sphere of influence and they won't let Iran start a nuclear war.


Jibberish. Iran will do as they please.  American national security does not rest on your guesses, or anyone else's.  The ONLY way to INSURE US national security is to invade, conquer, occupy Iran.

----------


## protectionist

> Don't do that.. Its childish and makes you appear senile.


Yeah but it's fun.  bwa ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## sooda

> Jibberish. Iran will do as they please.  American national security does not rest on your guesses, or anyone else's.  The ONLY way to INSURE US national security is to invade, conquer, occupy Iran.


You want to spend 5-6 trillion dollars, spend ten years and kill and maim thousands of American troops because you are hysterical over Bibi's machinations?

----------


## Invayne

> Here we go again. Nancy Graham would go to war with Sweden.
> 
> This madness has to stop. All you morons who support Israel as though they are the 51st State are complicit in the unending insanity.
> 
> Wake, the fuck UP.   http://www.amazon.com/Israel-Lobby-U.../dp/0374531501


We MUST support the Yinon Plan!



 :Sofa:

----------

Pepper Belly (08-04-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> You want to spend 5-6 trillion dollars, spend ten years and kill and maim thousands of American troops because you are hysterical over Bibi's machinations?


Who said anything about Bibi ? (you did)  I'm just talking about defending America from nuclear holocaust, and I told you already it would not cost us one dime.  We'd make money from it.  A lot.

----------


## Invayne

> There's no choice.  We will have war with Iran  as well as other factions in the middle east.  It's a fact.  The only possibility of avoiding war is an immediate surrender and turning the US into an islamic republic under caliphate rule.


No, the only possibility of avoiding war is if Israel allows us to avoid it. And I'm sure nobody wants that, huh?

----------

Pepper Belly (08-04-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> I would agree with this but Israel is still in that region.


They are MORE than capable of taking care of themselves.

When are we going to let them "grow up"? LOL

----------


## Invayne

> So Iran is making war on the US??? Are you delusional?


Mo, she's just a Zionist propagandist...I think she gets paid for posting. I could be wrong though.... :Dontknow:

----------


## Invayne

> This is total bullshit. Krauthammer, Kristol, Graham, McCain, Beck,  Hannity, all these people are feeding you Israel's talking points. You seem like a relatively smart person, read the book I linked. If you are truly smart, it will enlighten you and then make you angry. 
> 
> I said the same things you say now, not too many years ago.


Yep, me too. I was a big Israel supporter. I even thought the Rachel Corrie incident was funny...made jokes about it. Can't say I'm not ashamed of that....

----------

Pepper Belly (08-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yep, me too. I was a big Israel supporter. I even thought the Rachel Corrie incident was funny...made jokes about it. Can't say I'm not ashamed of that....


 Nothing good  comes from there.

----------

Invayne (08-04-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Are you delusional that they are not preparing for it ?  Or maybe not "war", but just total destruction of America, in one day.  That's not really what you'd call a "war."


So why is Iran willing to let inspectors in and Israel is NOT?

I don't trust Israel. They have no problem attacking us, and I have no doubt they'll do it again.

----------


## Invayne

> You need to start being afraid.


LOL! That's what your government (and Israel) wants...to keep you afraid. Sorry, no can do.

----------


## Invayne

> Congress could not pass a declaration of war against ISIS.  All the polls say people don't want war.  Obama is no fool he knows that a peace candidate will win in 2016.  Obama is not going to send more then a few troops to the Middle East and he will try to keep those out of harms way.  Unless we are directly attacked and ISIS can only use local proxies to do that we aren't going to war with ISIS.  As to Iran they are not fools they aren't going to attack us.  In fact they are fighting with us against ISIS.


And that's why we must attack Iran, because they are fighting ISIS, which is.....well.....sponsored by the USA and Israel.

----------


## Invayne

> Iran is fighting isis, not because Iran is on our side, but because they want the same thing isis wants.


And what would that be? US tax dollars? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Pepper Belly (08-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> And what would that be? US tax dollars?


 Israel worships satan.

----------


## Invayne

> such cute hyperbole, ..really.   John McCain, is that you ?



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Invayne

> I do talk radio too but LATELY they just seem to stick on the SAME ISSUE for DAYS on END ....Especially Rush Limbaugh the WORST as far as variety with sean Hannity running a Close SECOND in terms of "Monotony" 
> 
> i mean pontificating on  SAME SUBJECT for DAYS Gets REALLY BORING who doesn't Flip the Station ...these guys are supposed to be PROFESSIONALS ....WTF


I used to love Rush...would never miss a show.

I haven't listened to him in years, since he exposed himself as a fucking hypocrite with his drug use.

----------


## Invayne

> Le the middle east deal with the middle east.  It's a far closer problem to Europe than us.
> 
> We need to stay out of it.


Oh crap, what good are you? Israel is depending on all good Americans to help its expansion. Get with the program.

----------


## Invayne

> They've been attacking the US and Israel with their proxy terrorist army for decades. I wonder why Israel haters are
> so ill-informed.


Link please!

----------


## Katzndogz

War with Iran is not necessary.  It is, however, inevitable.

----------


## Invayne

> Show us how anything short of invading Iran


Nope, can't do that, because it's been planned for MANY YEARS. 

Keep pushing that lie.

----------


## Invayne

> Israel certainly should be included, and I do trust them, but I'm not fully comfortable with putting American SURVIVAL entirely in the hands of other countries. America needs to be in the fight, and preferably in charge of it, including maintaining troops in Iran for decades into the future, with strict monitoring of any nuclear development, which can be controlled by US politicians, who in turn should be tightly controlled by the American people.
> 
> The American people need to get political nowadays.  No more of this not knowing who your Congressman is.


Send your fucking kids to fight, if you have any. Or better yet, go there yourself. You warmongering assholes need to step up to the plate, get out there on the front lines, and quit talking tough. Talk is cheap.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-05-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> The posters full of bombast generally put Israel first.


They always put Israel over their own country. I don't understand it, but I'm not eaten up with religious fanaticism either.

Fuck Israel.

----------


## Invayne

> You speak from deceit.  Pure lying.  You know damn well that Iran is a nuclear threat, and you have failed to measure up to the challenge to show how anything less than invasion, conquest, and occupation of Iran can protect the American people from nuclear annihilation.  You're going nowhere here pretending there is no threat.


OOOOOOOH....if you say so!

Stay SKEERD, folks! LMAO!!

----------


## Invayne

> It wouldn't cost us a dime. In fact, we'd profit immensely from it. All that Iranian oil in our pockets.  Nice.


Typical Neocon POS...bomb people and steal their shit...the 'Murkan Way, huh?

It's people like you that give this country a bad name.

----------


## Invayne

> Jibberish. Iran will do as they please.  American national security does not rest on your guesses, or anyone else's.  The ONLY way to INSURE US national security is to invade, conquer, occupy Iran.


You are one sick individual.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-04-2015),squidward (08-04-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

There are still foolish people who think Iran is a peaceful country meaning no harm.

http://freebeacon.com/national-secur...uke-agreement/

----------


## RobertLafollet

> You speak from deceit.  Pure lying.  You know damn well that Iran is a nuclear threat, and you have failed to measure up to the challenge to show how anything less than invasion, conquest, and occupation of Iran can protect the American people from nuclear annihilation.  You're going nowhere here pretending there is no threat.  Even Mr Anti-War Obama concedes that, as well as the Pakistani nuclear threat I noted earlier.
> 
> You're wasting forum space.



The following counties are nuke threats to the US
South Africa
France
Russia
China
Pakistan
Canada
England
Israel
Australia
India
North Korea

Personally, I think the biggest threat is Pakistan followed by India.

----------


## Invayne

> The following counties are nuke threats to the US
> South Africa
> France
> Russia
> China
> Pakistan
> Canada
> England
> Israel
> ...


The biggest threat is Israel, because they are famous for their false flag attacks. They have attacked us before, and I'm sure they will attack us again and blame Iran. Count on it.

----------


## Northern Rivers

People should pay attention to the wording under Invayne and above Donor.....top left corner.......

----------


## squidward

> You are one sick individual.


just another big government progressive masquerading as a "conservative". The progressives just mention war and they got the conservatives eating out of their hands.

----------

Invayne (08-04-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> The following counties are nuke threats to the US
> South Africa
> France
> Russia
> China
> Pakistan
> Canada
> England
> Israel
> ...


Nah! It's the Aussies!!! One look at our Beach Bunnies and it's over!!! :Cool20:

----------


## sooda

> Yeah but it's fun.  bwa ha ha ha ha ha


Oh you're no Burt Reynolds........

----------

Pepper Belly (08-04-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> The following counties are nuke threats to the US
> South Africa
> France
> Russia
> China
> Pakistan
> Canada
> England
> Israel
> ...


Did we get all bent out of shape when N. Korea got  the bomb?  If people think that internal communism is no longer a threat to world peace then they must have been born yesterday.

----------


## protectionist

> You are one sick individual.


OK, here's your challenge, since you think you're so sane and controlled.  Show us how American national security can be assured, without a full invasion of Iran, scouring every square foot of the country for anything related to nuclear, destruction of all those things, and then continuous monitoring and military occupation of the country - without mentioning Israel (or whatever else you have a trauma about)  And if/whenever you conclude there is no way to do that, then I'll agree that you're not _"sick"  _  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## protectionist

> Typical Neocon POS...bomb people and steal their shit...the 'Murkan Way, huh?
> 
> It's people like you that give this country a bad name.


When someone causes you to lose money, you are entitled to be reimbursed by them.  Basic law.  Real world.

----------


## protectionist

> Send your fucking kids to fight, if you have any. Or better yet, go there yourself. You warmongering assholes need to step up to the plate, get out there on the front lines, and quit talking tough. Talk is cheap.


Been there done that (long time ago) And you ?

And you anti-warist fanatics need to get a set of guts, and stop thinking everybody is going to invite you over for dinner, and give you bouquets of flowers.

----------


## protectionist

> Nope, can't do that, because it's been planned for MANY YEARS. 
> 
> Keep pushing that lie.


Of course you can't do that.  That's why you are who's pushing the lies.  Hell, even Obama knows Iran is a nuclear threat.  Bad as he is he's not in the Wonderland you are.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> They always put Israel over their own country. I don't understand it, but I'm not eaten up with religious fanaticism either.
> 
> Fuck Israel.


It's really bizarre, most bizarre because they put Israel first and realize it but don't care. 

Honestly it's certifiable. It's like putting another familiy's children ahead of your own, and then when people call you out on it they say, "oh you just hate those other kids, bigot!!"

Total fucking lunacy.

----------

Invayne (08-05-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Oh crap, what good are you? Israel is depending on all good Americans to help its expansion. Get with the program.


Did an Israeli nurse give you a scratchy blanket when you were a baby ?   :Wtf20:   :Geez:

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-05-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> It's really bizarre, most bizarre because they put Israel first and realize it but don't care. 
> 
> Honestly it's certifiable. It's like putting another familiy's children ahead of your own, and then when people call you out on it they say, "oh you just hate those other kids, bigot!!"
> 
> Total fucking lunacy.


EARTH TO ISRAEL BASHER LOONIES:  Israel has NOTHING to do with this thread. NOTHING.  Got it ?  Pheeeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle, eyes rolling around in head)    :Geez:

----------


## Pepper Belly

> EARTH TO ISRAEL BASHER LOONIES:  Israel has NOTHING to do with this thread. NOTHING.  Got it ?  Pheeeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle, eyes rolling around in head)


It's all about Israel. You seem like a nice enough person, but you should really wise up.

----------


## sooda

> EARTH TO ISRAEL BASHER LOONIES:  Israel has NOTHING to do with this thread. NOTHING.  Got it ?  Pheeeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle, eyes rolling around in head)


Sounds like you are having some sort of spell.. Israel is involved because they have been pushing for the US to attack Iran for over a decade... Where have you been?

----------

Invayne (08-05-2015)

----------


## sooda

> When someone causes you to lose money, you are entitled to be reimbursed by them.  Basic law.  Real world.


Caused who to lose money.. If you attack me and I break your legs, I am not paying your medical bills.

----------


## protectionist

> So why is Iran willing to let inspectors in and Israel is NOT?
> 
> I don't trust Israel. They have no problem attacking us, and I have no doubt they'll do it again.


Have you been in a closet for the past month ?  Iran is NOT letting any inspectors in, and it wouldn't matter if they did.  And you trust Iran ?  Looks like you do.  And THEY attacked us.  You forgot about this >>

----------


## protectionist

> No, the only possibility of avoiding war is if Israel allows us to avoid it. And I'm sure nobody wants that, huh?


Israel doesn't have a damn thing to do with American defending itself from Iran, Pakistan, ISIS, or whoever else. Shut the hell up about Israel, already.  Every one of your stupid Israel posts is OFF TOPIC.  You're making me sick.  If you hate them so much, go over there and let a dozen skunks loose in their Knesset.

----------


## protectionist

> It's all about Israel. You seem like a nice enough person, but you should really wise up.


  It is nothing about Israel. Here YOUR wising up.  There is an international jihad that comes from the Koran in the 7th century.  And all the loonies who follow it, consider the West (including the US) their enemy.  They've been at this since long before there was an Iran, or an Israel and they'll be at it long after this, unless we get around to exterminating every last one of them, and their gooneybird ideology (masquerading as a religion). Get it ?

----------


## protectionist

> Sounds like you are having some sort of spell.. Israel is involved because they have been pushing for the US to attack Iran for over a decade... Where have you been?


Who cares what they have been pushing ?  They need us. We don't need them.  What we need is national security, period.

----------


## protectionist

> Caused who to lose money.. If you attack me and I break your legs, I am not paying your medical bills.


But Iran won't pay us. We will TAKE our compensation (like we took half of Mexico in 1848)  Get it ?

----------


## East of the Beast

> It is nothing about Israel. Here YOUR wising up.  There is an international jihad that comes from the Koran in the 7th century.  And all the loonies who follow it, consider the West (including the US) their enemy.  They've been at this since long before there was an Iran, or an Israel and they'll be at it long after this, unless we get around to exterminating every last one of them, and their gooneybird ideology (masquerading as a religion). Get it ?


Those nasty ol Christians crusaders were in fact a bunch God fearing white boys protecting their nation from the invasion of the brown hordes of pagans.And it will always be.

----------


## sooda

> Who cares what they have been pushing ?  They need us. We don't need them.  What we need is national security, period.


Need who? Israel? Like we need an Albatross around our necks....... Israel is of absolutely NO strategic importance to the US.. They have always been a freeloading liability.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-06-2015)

----------


## sooda

> But Iran won't pay us. We will TAKE our compensation (like we took half of Mexico in 1848)  Get it ?


Pay us for what? Are you a thief or a freeloader? Iran doesn't owe the US any money........

----------


## East of the Beast

> Need who? Israel? Like we need an Albatross around our necks....... Israel is of absolutely NO strategic importance to the US.. They have always been a freeloading liability.


They are the only friendly island in a sea of those who wish to destroy us.

----------

protectionist (08-05-2015)

----------


## sooda

> They are the only friendly island in a sea of those who wish to destroy us.


Are you kidding me? Israel has been a major pain in the rear for every US president since Truman and they have betrayed the us with false flags on multiple occasions ... while taking our money. Surely you don't approve of Operation Susannah or the bombing of the King George Hotel or the bombing of the SS Patria or the attack on the USS Liberty?

Israel is treacherous.

----------

Invayne (08-05-2015),Pepper Belly (08-06-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Are you kidding me? Israel has been a major pain in the rear for every US president since Truman and they have betrayed the us with false flags on multiple occasions ... while taking our money. Surely you don't approve of Operation Susannah or the bombing of the King George Hotel or the bombing of the SS Patria or the attack on the USS Liberty?
> 
> Israel is treacherous.


no more treacherous than the Arabs

----------


## protectionist

> Maybe we could try Trump's hardcore negotiating tactics before we bomb the crap outta them?


We could allow them to surrender peacefully, but we still must enter with hundreds of thousands of US troops (and lots of Geiger counters, and pictures of nuclear weapon parts)

----------


## protectionist

> Need who? Israel? Like we need an Albatross around our necks....... Israel is of absolutely NO strategic importance to the US.. They have always been a freeloading liability.


Are you having reading comprehension problems ?  Go back and read my post again.  I said >> "_We don't need them. What we need is national security, period."_

----------


## protectionist

> Pay us for what? Are you a thief or a freeloader? Iran doesn't owe the US any money........


Sure they will. By causing us to have to go there and whatever we spend in time, energy, lives, arms, etc

----------


## squidward

> sure they will. *by causing us to have to go there* and whatever we spend in time, energy, lives, arms, etc


*false narrative*

----------

Invayne (08-05-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> OK, here's your challenge, since you think you're so sane and controlled.  Show us how American national security can be assured, without a full invasion of Iran, scouring every square foot of the country for anything related to nuclear, destruction of all those things, and then continuous monitoring and military occupation of the country - without mentioning Israel (or whatever else you have a trauma about)  And if/whenever you conclude there is no way to do that, then I'll agree that you're not _"sick"  _


Gee, here's an idea. How about we stop meddling in other peoples' business and take care of our own corner of the world? And you can't NOT mention Israel because it is ALL about them. They want the countries over there destabilized, and they want us to do it. So, if you want war with someone that is no threat to us, pack your shit and get over there and git r dun, Rambo!

----------

Pepper Belly (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> When someone causes you to lose money, you are entitled to be reimbursed by them.  Basic law.  Real world.


How are they causing us to lose money??

----------


## Deno

> There are a lot of talk radio zombies around here. I listen to it also, but have learned to filter the bullshit.



You don't filter it.

You suck it up and spew it out.

----------


## Deno

> Amazing how so called conservatives are just itching to get dragged into yet another big government scheme. You guys deserve the collectivist hell hole you have coming to you.



Well at least you're smart enough to know where liberalism ultimately leads.

----------


## Invayne

> We could allow them to surrender peacefully, but we still must enter with hundreds of thousands of US troops (and lots of Geiger counters, and pictures of nuclear weapon parts)


Lead the way, cowboy!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

~smfh~

----------


## Deno

> You sound like Sean Hannity.



That's light years ahead of sounding like Neville Chamberlain

with your head up your ass.

----------

protectionist (08-06-2015)

----------


## Deno

> I do talk radio too but LATELY they just seem to stick on the SAME ISSUE for DAYS on END ....Especially Rush Limbaugh the WORST as far as variety with sean Hannity running a Close SECOND in terms of "Monotony" 
> 
> i mean pontificating on  SAME SUBJECT for DAYS Gets REALLY BORING who doesn't Flip the Station ...these guys are supposed to be PROFESSIONALS ....WTF



Rush is the Man. 

Anyone with a brain has to love him.

----------


## Deno

> The Koran doesn't count Jews or Christians as "infidels".. and it instructs Muslims to leave pagans alone unless they attack Muslims. It also says "be kind to the Christians.. they are most like us in faith"..



You need to get your head out of your ass.

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/Quran/009-friends-with-christians-jews.htm

----------

protectionist (08-06-2015)

----------


## Deno

> I can't even begin to fathom where people are getting the insane notion that Iran is going to bomb the US. Only decades upon decades of Zionist propaganda can explain it.
> 
> Obama is a feckless, spoiled child, and this deal he made with Iran is a joke, but if you think Iran wants to nuke the US, I really cannot even begin to try and talk sense into you. 
> 
> You need to start to ask yourself, why we are forever fighting wars in the middle east. It's not about American defense, I can tell you that.



Yea, every fool knows they are just joking when they chant 

"Death to America" 

And as far as our fighting in the middle east.

I guess you think it's all about oil and Halliburton....

----------


## Deno

> I wonder if any of the Zio-Chickenhawks remember what we told about Iraq. Greeted as liberators? 
> 
> I supported the invasion of Iraq. Pathetic of me. You can blame Obama all day long for the current state and you would be partly right, but we turned a stable dictatorship into the biggest open-air terrorland the world has ever seen. I'm not one who thinks Bush and Cheney are war criminals, but they were wrong. They listened to the neoCONs. Nation building in a desert land of tribes and psychopaths. Democracy for people who have no clue what it means. Brilliant. So hey, let's do it again!
> 
> What is the definition of insanity?




Were those people tearing down 

the statues of saddam actors?

obama is 100% responsible for the present state in Iraq.

----------


## sooda

> no more treacherous than the Arabs


Give me an example... and which Arab countries are on the dole ?

We bought Egypt off in the late 1970s and Jordan only recently has gotten US foreign aid.. In the past Jordan got weevil infested wheat which allowed US farmers to clear their silos and shippers to make a buck.. but the Jordanians had to haul it off the docks and bury it in the desert.

----------


## sooda

> Were those people tearing down 
> 
> the statues of saddam actors?
> 
> obama is 100% responsible for the present state in Iraq.


No he's not.. We attacked Iraq because the dual citizens of the PNAC promoted Bibi's Clean Break Strategy.. Dumbest war we ever fought. Bush didn't care.. He didn't have a plan and preferred jingoism to thought.

----------


## sooda

> Yea, every fool knows they are just joking when they chant 
> 
> "Death to America" 
> 
> And as far as our fighting in the middle east.
> 
> I guess you think it's all about oil and Halliburton....


You don't know anything at all about oil or Haliburton.. Why are you parroting things you don't understand and know nothing about. We didn't get any oil out of Iraq because sabotage was a daily event and Iraq's production went to zilch.. The oil business hates a war zone. Haliburton is the only company operating in the ME for 6 decades with local contractor contacts and experience.... In a war zone its strictly cost plus... and it costs plenty because it is so dangerous.

----------


## Deno

> So why is Iran willing to let inspectors in and Israel is NOT?
> 
> I don't trust Israel. They have no problem attacking us, and I have no doubt they'll do it again.



You seem very confused.

When did Israel attack us?

So Iran is going to allow inspectors in.

Not......

The devil is in the details.

Imagine giving a drug dealer 24 days notice of a raid.

Then imagine there is arbitration.

It just goes on and on............

----------


## Katzndogz

There will be no inspections in Iran.  Did you notice that a provision in the "deal" is that only countries that have diplomatic relations with Iran will be allowed in as inspectors.   We do not have diplomatic relations with Iran.   All Iran has to do, to stop an inspection is to end diplomatic relations.

Therefore, no inspections.

----------


## sooda

> You seem very confused.
> 
> When did Israel attack us?
> 
> So Iran is going to allow inspectors in.
> 
> Not......
> 
> The devil is in the details.
> ...


Israel attacked the US with Operation Susannah, and the USS Liberty and the attack on the St George.. They betrayed Reagan with the Sabra and Shatilla Massacre.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Give me an example... and which Arab countries are on the dole ?
> 
> We bought Egypt off in the late 1970s and Jordan only recently has gotten US foreign aid.. In the past Jordan got weevil infested wheat which allowed US farmers to clear their silos and shippers to make a buck.. but the Jordanians had to haul it off the docks and bury it in the desert.


Link?

----------


## Deno

> No he's not.. We attacked Iraq because the dual citizens of the PNAC promoted Bibi's Clean Break Strategy.. Dumbest war we ever fought. Bush didn't care.. He didn't have a plan and preferred jingoism to thought.




Yes he is. 

obama was handed a stable Iraq on a silver platter and he 

#$%^@# it up by pulling out.

The vacuum was filled by terrorist.

And don't forget, unlike obama,

Bush went thru Congress and the left voted for it.........

----------

HoneyBee (08-05-2015),protectionist (08-06-2015)

----------


## sooda

> You need to get your head out of your ass.
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/Quran/009-friends-with-christians-jews.htm


Read the Koran for yourself instead of being duped by the ignorant haters..

The Koran is very clear that Jews, Christians and Zoroastrians are people of the book .. not infidels .. and it states, "Be kind to the Christians for they are nearest us in faith".

Do you always let third parties lead you around by the nose?

----------


## Invayne

> obama is 100% responsible for the present state in Iraq.


Obama was the first to attack Iraq? Really? Huh.....

Amazing.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-06-2015)

----------


## Deno

> You don't know anything at all about oil or Haliburton.. Why are you parroting things you don't understand and know nothing about. We didn't get any oil out of Iraq because sabotage was a daily event and Iraq's production went to zilch.. The oil business hates a war zone. Haliburton is the only company operating in the ME for 6 decades with local contractor contacts and experience.... In a war zone its strictly cost plus... and it costs plenty because it is so dangerous.




Your reading comprehension is lacking.

----------


## Deno

> Obama was the first to attack Iraq? Really? Huh.....
> 
> Amazing.




No doe doe.

obama's the one that pulled out of Bush's stable Iraq

so the terrorist could take over.

----------

protectionist (08-06-2015)

----------


## Deno

> Read the Koran for yourself instead of being duped by the ignorant haters..
> 
> The Koran is very clear that Jews, Christians and Zoroastrians are people of the book .. not infidels .. and it states, "Be kind to the Christians for they are nearest us in faith".
> 
> Do you always let third parties lead you around by the nose?



Again, your reading comprehension is lacking.

Is the link I provided not correct?

You can weave and dodge all you want but you're still wrong.

----------


## sooda

> Link?


Are you telling me that you don't know any of the history of Israel that is common knowledge? Are you aware that in 1953 Eisenhower was so incensed over the slaughter a Deir Yassin that he froze US foreign aid to Israel and Ariel Sharon was shamed ?

How can you pontificate on the issues in Palestine when you don't remember these events?

----------


## East of the Beast

> Give me an example... and which Arab countries are on the dole ?
> 
> We bought Egypt off in the late 1970s and Jordan only recently has gotten US foreign aid.. In the past Jordan got weevil infested wheat which allowed US farmers to clear their silos and shippers to make a buck.. but the Jordanians had to haul it off the docks and bury it in the desert.


really? are you seriously asking that question.How far back do you want to go?

----------


## Deno

> Israel attacked the US with Operation Susannah, and the USS Liberty and the attack on the St George.. They betrayed Reagan with the Sabra and Shatilla Massacre.



This is all small potatoes compared to obama selling out Israel with Nuke's next door.


You got to go all the way back to 1954 for that shit about OS.

And the Israeli defense minister was forced out after this.


The USS Liberty was concluded to be a mistake.


There weren't any Americans killed in your mentioned  massacres.

I will give you a C- for your Jew hating skills.

----------

protectionist (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

The Liberty was no mistake.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-06-2015),Roadmaster (08-05-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> The Liberty was no mistake.


 Correct it wasn't a mistake but they did try to cover it.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Obama was the first to attack Iraq? Really? Huh.....
> 
> Amazing.


Alexander the Great was way, way sooner........

----------


## protectionist

> What is the definition of insanity?


There are 2 definitions >>

1.  Islam

2.  Israel hating.

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Obama was the first to attack Iraq? Really? Huh.....
> 
> Amazing.


What is amazing is him saying one thing, and then you complaining about him saying something else (and then acting like you're going to get away with it)   :Wtf20:

----------


## protectionist

> *false narrative*


TRUE narrative,.....and it's true enough that Obama has seen fit to be talking about it.  Because he doesn't like talking to anybody outside the USA.  His community organizing extends to about as far as Chicago (and mostly just golf courses)   :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## protectionist

> Gee, here's an idea. How about we stop meddling in other peoples' business and take care of our own corner of the world? And you can't NOT mention Israel because it is ALL about them. They want the countries over there destabilized, and they want us to do it. So, if you want war with someone that is no threat to us, pack your shit and get over there and git r dun, Rambo!


I never said anything about war with someone that is no threat to us.  I only mentioned Iran, and if they were no threat to us, you can be sure Mr. No Foreign Policy Obama wouldn't be talking about it. Actually, I shouldn't even be dignifying these idiotic comments about Iran not being a threat, by responding to them. They are coming from total loons who either are lost in their thoughts, or have some kind of vested interest.  Looks like they have a trauma about Israel.  Not my problem.

In all, I don't care one iota what their   :Lame: ass problem is.   Fact is Iran is one of the major foreign policy problems for the US, and we need to deal with it.  Obama's "solution" is a joke, just like he is.

----------

Rudy2D (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> How are they causing us to lose money??


Already posted.  Read.

----------


## protectionist

> No he's not.. We attacked Iraq because the dual citizens of the PNAC promoted Bibi's Clean Break Strategy.. Dumbest war we ever fought. Bush didn't care.. He didn't have a plan and preferred jingoism to thought.


You think we should have troops back in Iraq now, to fight ISIS ? And you think you can answer that without mentioning Israel (or Bibi) ?

How about troops in Afghanistan ?  Think they should be there ?  Or would you rather have them all here in the states, on US forts playing volleyball ?

----------


## protectionist

> There will be no inspections in Iran.  Did you notice that a provision in the "deal" is that only countries that have diplomatic relations with Iran will be allowed in as inspectors.   We do not have diplomatic relations with Iran.   All Iran has to do, to stop an inspection is to end diplomatic relations.
> 
> Therefore, no inspections.


There is only ONE WAY to insure that Iran does not go nuclear against the US.  That is to have US (and coalition) troops there ALL THE TIME, and lots of them, all over the country, to keep watching these lunatics, and controlling them, and the moment they start something nuclear, stop it.  If this doesn't solve the problem, turn the whole country into an ash tray, and be done with it.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> There is only ONE WAY to insure that Iran does not go nuclear against the US.  That is to have US (and coalition) troops there ALL THE TIME, and lots of them, all over the country, to keep watching these lunatics, and controlling them, and the moment they start something nuclear, stop it.  If this doesn't solve the problem, turn the whole country into an ash tray, and be done with it.


.....or, make it impossible for the Iranian government to keep its' foot on the necks of their people. Ramp up the sanctions. That'll do it. But we don't currently have the leadership to push this agenda. President Obama has stepped into shoes way too big for him...and he just can't put it together.

----------


## protectionist

> Israel attacked the US with Operation Susannah, and the USS Liberty and the attack on the St George.. They betrayed Reagan with the Sabra and Shatilla Massacre.


And the British attacked us at Yorktown, Saratoga, and Philadelphia.  And the Germans attacked our supply ships in the Atlantic, and the Japs attacked us at Pearl Harbor, Fort Stevens, and killed 6 people in Oregon in their fire balloons operation.  Get a life.

----------

Deno (08-08-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Read the Koran for yourself instead of being duped by the ignorant haters..
> 
> The Koran is very clear that Jews, Christians and Zoroastrians are people of the book .. not infidels .. and it states, "Be kind to the Christians for they are nearest us in faith".
> 
> Do you always let third parties lead you around by the nose?


HA HA.  To all you sane people out there.  Are you believing this drivel ?  Pheeeeww!!   :F Whistle:  :F Whistle:  :F Whistle: 

Oh yeah, really nice stuff in the Koran. And the next time we have a church service, maybe we should bring it into the church and read some of all that nice stuff in it. 

 Is there a doctor in the house ?    :Slap2:   There is one thing to do with the Koran, BAN IT! And destroy ever last stinking one of them.

----------


## protectionist

> Are you telling me that you don't know any of the history of Israel that is common knowledge? Are you aware that in 1953 Eisenhower was so incensed over the slaughter a Deir Yassin that he froze US foreign aid to Israel and Ariel Sharon was shamed ?
> 
> How can you pontificate on the issues in Palestine when you don't remember these events?


How can you come into this thread which is about the US defending itself from a nuclear weaponized Iran and start blabbering about Israel ?  If you want to talk about Israel, go start your own thread. As for all your yammering about Israel in here >>  :Stfu:

----------


## protectionist

> .....or, make it impossible for the Iranian government to keep its' foot on the necks of their people. Ramp up the sanctions. That'll do it. But we don't currently have the leadership to push this agenda. President Obama has stepped into shoes way too big for him...and he just can't put it together.


Well, maybe Obama will have a nervous breakdown from all this foreign policy stuff, and Biden will take over, then he'll defer since he'll decide to run for president, so then Boehner will take over.  But then, the Republicans will drive him out, and Lindsey Graham will step in temporarily (where he won't have enough time to do any harm on immigration), and finally we'll get something done about Iran.

Forget it folks.  This is hopeless.

----------


## squidward

> Well at least you're smart enough to know where liberalism ultimately leads.


and maybe you'll figure out that global policing is a means to this end.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## squidward

> Already posted.  Read.


yes, lots of folks post lots of ridiculous opinions, as that post was.

----------


## squidward

> Yes he is. 
> 
> obama was handed a stable Iraq on a silver platter and he 
> 
> #$%^@# it up by pulling out.
> 
> The vacuum was filled by terrorist.


Then it wasn't stable was it ?  And if Bush would have stayed out of there in the first place instead of playing big government, big spending, New World Order boy, we wouldn't have the issue to contemplate. 
One liberal fuck up, passed on to the next liberal, who fucked it up some more.

----------


## squidward

> I will give you a C- for your Jew *hating* skills.


ATTENTION: Liberal debate tactic in play.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015),Pepper Belly (08-06-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> That's light years ahead of sounding like Neville Chamberlain
> 
> with your head up your ass.


That's how they sell it to morons. Well done.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Were those people tearing down 
> 
> the statues of saddam actors?
> 
> *obama is 100% responsible for the present state in Iraq.*


Bullshit. Obama is a piece of shit, but Iraq was a stable dictatorship before little Zionist parasites crawled into Bush's brain and ate his ability to think clearly.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015),squidward (08-06-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The Liberty was no mistake.


The answers that keep coming back show just how mentally unstable and gullible the Israel-firsters truly are. It would be funny were it not so dangerous.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015),sooda (08-06-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> There are 2 definitions >>
> 
> 1.  Islam
> 
> 2.  Israel hating.


Stick to what you know, namely parroting talk radio heads. When you try to go outside the box you fail like a wicker chair under Michael Moore.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015),sooda (08-06-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I never said anything about war with someone that is no threat to us.  I only mentioned Iran, and if they were no threat to us, you can be sure Mr. No Foreign Policy Obama wouldn't be talking about it. Actually, I shouldn't even be dignifying these idiotic comments about Iran not being a threat, by responding to them. They are coming from total loons who either are lost in their thoughts, or have some kind of vested interest.  Looks like they have a trauma about Israel.  Not my problem.
> 
> In all, I don't care one iota what their  ass problem is.   Fact is Iran is one of the major foreign policy problems for the US, and we need to deal with it.  Obama's "solution" is a joke, just like he is.


The Iranian threat isn't to Israel... or the US. Look at a map, rentacop.

----------


## Invayne

> What is amazing is him saying one thing, and then you complaining about him saying something else (and then acting like you're going to get away with it)


Don't know what you're talking about and really don't care....

----------

squidward (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> .....or, make it impossible for the Iranian government to keep its' foot on the necks of their people. Ramp up the sanctions. That'll do it. But we don't currently have the leadership to push this agenda. President Obama has stepped into shoes way too big for him...and he just can't put it together.


Sanctions only hurt "their people" that you seem so concerned about.

----------


## Invayne

> And the British attacked us at Yorktown, Saratoga, and Philadelphia.  And the Germans attacked our supply ships in the Atlantic, and the Japs attacked us at Pearl Harbor, Fort Stevens, and killed 6 people in Oregon in their fire balloons operation.  Get a life.


How much does the Israeli government pay you to post here? Be honest now.

----------


## sooda

> How much does the Israeli government pay you to post here? Be honest now.


LOLOLOL  :Geez:

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> yes, lots of folks post lots of ridiculous opinions, as that post was.


No need to keep complimenting me. Everyone knows you adore me - and you can't help yourself.     . :Yawn:

----------


## protectionist

> How much does the Israeli government pay you to post here? Be honest now.


"Israeli" ?  Neva hoidv'm    :Thinking:

----------


## protectionist

> Don't know what you're talking about and really don't care....


You do a lot of pretending. If you didn't _"care",_ you wouldn't have responded.  Just don't do anything rash.  Bridges weren't made for jumping.  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## Invayne

> You do a lot of pretending. If you didn't _"care",_ you wouldn't have responded.  Just don't do anything rash.  Bridges weren't made for jumping.


I honestly didn't know what you were referring to....LOL

----------


## protectionist

> The Iranian threat isn't to Israel... or the US. Look at a map, rentacop.


You are very stupid to use the "rentacop" in a disparaging way.  Security guard and security manager is only two of many occupations I've had. My main one in my life was business owner, and very successful.  I also was a college teacher, and a QC Inspector/Engineer.

Secondly, you demean thousands of security guards who have one of the most important jobs in America, protecting you et al, from terrorists et al bad guys.  In the 2002 LAX shooting done by an Egyptian jihadist, 3 people were killed, but the nutjob was shot dead right on the spot by a security guard.  If not for that guard, hundreds of people could have been killed.  The looney shooter, Hesham Mohamed Hadayet, was heavily armed with lots of bullets.

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> I honestly didn't know what you were referring to....LOL


 I'll try to live with that.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## protectionist

> Stick to what you know, namely parroting talk radio heads. When you try to go outside the box you fail like a wicker chair under Michael Moore.


OK, I'll stick to talking about Islamization.  You want to try tell me I don't know about that ?  You might want want to do a little research in this forum here, Newbie.  You don't know who you're talking to.

----------


## sooda

> OK, I'll stick to talking about Islamization.  You want to try tell me I don't know about that ?


Everything you know about Islam you learned at your keyboard from hate sites like Pam Geller or Spence..

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## sooda

> You are very stupid to use the "rentacop" in a disparaging way.  Security guard and security manager is only two of many occupations I've had. My main one in my life was business owner, and very successful.  I also was a college teacher, and a QC Inspector/Engineer.
> 
> Secondly, you demean thousands of security guards who have one of the most important jobs in America, protecting you et al, from terrorists et al bad guys.  In the 2002 LAX shooting done by an Egyptian jihadist, 3 people were killed, but the nutjob was shot dead right on the spot by a security guard.  If not for that guard, hundreds of people could have been killed.  The looney shooter, Hesham Mohamed Hadayet, was heavily armed with lots of bullets.


What sort of engineer.. Chemical, aeronautical, mechanical, ceramic, petroleum???

----------


## protectionist

> ATTENTION: Liberal debate tactic in play.


ATTENTION: Disingenuous debate tactic in play.   :Slap2:

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> What sort of engineer.. Chemical, aeronautical, mechanical, ceramic, petroleum???


Mechanical (of manufactured parts in high-tech companies)

----------


## protectionist

> Everything you know about Islam you learned at your keyboard from hate sites like Pam Geller or Spence..


Almost none of it was from my keyboard, but it was from dozens of books, including by Spencer, Geller, Gabriel, Sperry, et al + thousands of footnoted reports linked to in those books, many of them US govt (you already know that, Margot)

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Then it wasn't stable was it ?


  YES, it was.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

War Against Iran Is Necessary - Soon!  *Undeniable!*

----------


## sooda

> War Against Iran Is Necessary - Soon!  *Undeniable!*


Only if you want to compound blunder upon blunder... Iraq has been a disaster.. Can't you get enough?

----------


## sooda

> Almost none of it was from my keyboard, but it was from dozens of books, including by Spencer, Geller, Gabriel, Sperry, et al + thousands of footnoted reports linked to in those books, many of them US govt (you already know that, Margot)



LOLOL.. well look at your reading list.. Sheesh. Garbage in garbage out.. What field of engineering?

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Only if you want to compound blunder upon blunder... Iraq has been a disaster.. Can't you get enough?


Not reading the thread ?  Unwilling to acknowledge thread information ?  Iraq was a very honorable success before Obama pulled out the troops, and your words are a shameful dishonor to the courageous troops who won Fallujah, Ramadi et al places in Iraq, many of them who died for it.  You are a dishonor to this forum.  Go back to Political Forum.  You've got plenty of Islamist company there.

----------


## protectionist

> LOLOL.. well look at your reading list.. Sheesh. Garbage in garbage out.. What field of engineering?


1.  Invalidation is hard-wired into Islamapologists.  Ho hum. Yawn ****

2.  I told you.  Mechanical engineering > Quality Control in manufacturing.  Having reading comprehension problem ?

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> OK, I'll stick to talking about Islamization.  You want to try tell me I don't know about that ?  You might want want to do a little research in this forum here, Newbie.  You don't know who you're talking to.


Yes, we realize you are Pam Geller's parrot... :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Protectionist wanna cracker?

----------


## Invayne

> Everything you know about Islam you learned at your keyboard from hate sites like Pam Geller or Spence..


Damn, you beat me to it!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yes, we realize you are Pam Geller's parrot...
> 
> Protectionist wanna cracker?


 That woman is a racist liberal. She hates Christians.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Almost none of it was from my keyboard, but it was from dozens of books, including by Spencer, Geller, Gabriel, Sperry, et al + thousands of footnoted reports linked to in those books, *many of them US govt* (you already know that, Margot)





Dismissed.....

----------


## Invayne

> That woman is a racist liberal. She hates Christians.


I think the bitch hates herself...she's just a walking hate machine. Fucking whackjob....

----------


## Roadmaster

She runs around trying to fool Christians that she is for free speech while supporting people being jailed in other countries for speech. She supports preachers being jailed in the pulpit for preaching His word, the piss Christ display, she is for gay rights against Christians and thinks they should be jailed for not supporting gays.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I think the bitch hates herself...she's just a walking hate machine. Fucking whackjob....


 She is a typical Jewish liberal

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> Yes, we realize you are Pam Geller's parrot...
> 
> Protectionist wanna cracker?


 Ah jealously rears its head again. HA HA.  It's not my fault your knowledge of Islamization is minute, compared to mine.  If you had burned the midnight oil for 14 years reading dozens of well researched books, + thousands of their footnote reports you would be as good an expert on Islamization as me.

BUT NO, you chose the lazy way out.  TV, internet forums, I don't want to say what else, but it's simple.  You want knowledge ?  Read Baby! Read!  Here's a partial list of what's on my bookself.  I recommend all of them. Or you could stay ignorant. >>>

(don't forget the footnotes)

_The Grand Jihad: How Islam and the Left Sabotage America_ ---- by Andrew McCarthy

_American Jihad: The Terrorists Living Among Us_ ----- by Steven Emerson

_Because They Hate_ ---- by Brigitte Gabriel

_They Must Be Stopped_ ------ by Brigitte Gabriel

_Hating America_ ------ by John Gibson

_Stop the Islamization of America_ ----- by Pamela Geller

_Secrets of the Kingdom: The Inside Story of the Secret Saudi-U.S. Connection_------ by Gerald Posner

_Stealth Jihad_ ----- by Robert Spencer

_The Brotherhood: America's Next Great Enemy_ ------ by Erik Stakelbeck

_Outrage_ ----- by Dick Morris & Eileen McGann

_Infiltration_ ------ by Paul Sperry

_The 9/11 Commission Report_

_The Truth About Muhammad_ ------ by Robert Spencer

_In Mortal Danger_ ------- by Tom Tancredo

_State of Emergency_ ----- by Pat Buchanan

_Muslim Mafia_ ----- by P.David Gaubatz & Paul Sperry

----------

Deno (08-06-2015),Montana (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> She runs around trying to fool Christians that she is for free speech while supporting people being jailed in other countries for speech. She supports preachers being jailed in the pulpit for preaching His word, the piss Christ display, she is for gay rights against Christians and thinks they should be jailed for not supporting gays.


Wow...I didn't know all of that about her. I stopped paying any attention to that scum years ago. Sounds like she got wackier over the years...

----------


## protectionist

> That woman is a racist liberal. She hates Christians.


You hate Jews.

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Ah jealously rears its head again. HA HA.  It's not my fault your knowledge of Islamization is minute, compared to mine.  If you had burned the midnight oil for 14 years reading dozens of well researched books, + thousands of their footnote reports you would be as good an expert on Islamization as me.
> 
> BUT NO, you chose the lazy way out.  TV, internet forums, I don't want to say what else, but it's simple.  You want knowledge ?  Read Baby! Read!  Here's a partial list of what's on my bookself.  I recommend all of them. Or you could stay ignorant. >>>
> 
> (don't forget the footnotes)
> 
> _The Grand Jihad: How Islam and the Left Sabotage America_ ---- by Andrew McCarthy
> 
> _American Jihad: The Terrorists Living Among Us_ ----- by Steven Emerson
> ...


LOL! I've read Gabriel, Spencer, and Geller, along with Steyn, Pipes, Horowitz, and whateverthefuckelse there is.

I used to be a warmongering neocon asshat, too! You're not telling me a damned thing I haven't already heard, or spewed, myself.

----------


## Invayne

> You hate Jews.


Whoa!

Awesome comeback! :Headbang:

----------


## protectionist

> I think the bitch hates herself...she's just a walking hate machine. Fucking whackjob....


You should be thanking her for all her work trying to protect you from Islamization (if you ever even heard of that word)

----------


## protectionist

> She runs around trying to fool Christians that she is for free speech while supporting people being jailed in other countries for speech. She supports preachers being jailed in the pulpit for preaching His word, the piss Christ display, she is for gay rights against Christians and thinks they should be jailed for not supporting gays.


You just made 5 UNSUPPORTED statements >>

......................................

----------


## protectionist

> Whoa!
> 
> Awesome comeback!


No "comeback".  Wasn't meant to be that.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You should be thanking her for all her work trying to protect you from Islamization (if you ever even heard of that word)


I do not. She wants hate speech laws passed here in America. That way Christians can't fight Islam but it protects her groups and their gay agenda. They wouldn't to have been able to pass laws for Islam without it in other countries. Just going against importing Muslims to the country was hate speech.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You hate Jews.


 I hate the Jewish agenda yes. Those are not Jews they are atheist hiding behind a religion. I would be considered a Jew in mans laws.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> LOL! I've read Gabriel, Spencer, and Geller, along with Steyn, Pipes, Horowitz, and whateverthefuckelse there is.
> 
> I used to be a warmongering neocon asshat, too! You're not telling me a damned thing I haven't already heard, or spewed, myself.


Anyone can say that.  But you haven't shown me that you know anything about Islamization.  If you could get a good grade on my Islamization Quiz, I'd be impressed by THAT (and little else).  And don't go running to sooda (AKA "Margot) for help. She got a Zero on the quiz, and embarrassed herself trying to talk about it.

----------


## protectionist

> Those are not Jews they are atheist hiding behind a religion.


That's what Muslims are.

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> I do not. She wants hate speech laws passed here in America. That way Christians can't fight Islam but it protects her groups and their gay agenda. They wouldn't to have been able to pass laws for Islam without it in other countries. Just going against importing Muslims to the country was hate speech.


Hate speech is a ruse.  Being against importing Muslims is in conformance with the Constitution's Supremacy Clause which bans Islam, and has done so since 1789 (Article 6, Section 2)

And I'm still not seeing any

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's what Muslims are.


 It's one thing to worship their fake Jesus in Islam then to curse the Holy Ghost as many in Judaism does and deny the Son. Those Jewish people are my enemies and the enemies of His word. He says this in the Bible and I only trust Him not what man thinks. I don't trust any of them, Islam or Judaism.

----------


## TheWahoo

> I hate the Jewish agenda yes. Those are not Jews they are atheist hiding behind a religion. I would be considered a Jew in mans laws.


To the best of my knowledge, no Jew has hijack an airplane on which a very close friend of mine was aboard and then flew it into the Pentagon.   But I certainly know who has, it was a Muslim.

----------

Deno (08-06-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Anyone can say that.  But you haven't shown me that you know anything about Islamization.  If you could get a good grade on my Islamization Quiz, I'd be impressed by THAT (and little else).  And don't go running to sooda (AKA "Margot) for help. She got a Zero on the quiz, and embarrassed herself trying to talk about it.


Yes, anyone can say that, but I have witnesses...LMAO!!

----------


## Invayne

> That's what Muslims are.


Bullshit. They don't belittle Jesus like the Jews do.

This is so off topic.

----------


## Invayne

> To the best of my knowledge, no Jew has hijack an airplane on which a very close friend of mine was aboard and then flew it into the Pentagon.   But I certainly know who has, it was a Muslim.


Are you sure? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

> To the best of my knowledge, no Jew has hijack an airplane on which a very close friend of my was aboard and then flew it into the Pentagon.   But I certainly know who has.


They don't have to. They have taken over countries with their immoral thinking. They kill Christians for land. Judaism is immoral, Christ hating religion. The Talmud is full of hate for Christ, they think they are gods the same thing they claimed Hitler was doing, I have no respect for them. They are deceivers and liars and I have no problems saying this.

----------


## Roadmaster

People use to call me self hating, NO I stand with Christ. Those are not His Jews.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> It's one thing to worship their fake Jesus in Islam then to curse the Holy Ghost as many in Judaism does and deny the Son. Those Jewish people are my enemies and the enemies of His word. He says this in the Bible and I only trust Him not what man thinks. I don't trust any of them, Islam or Judaism.


I can appreciate you having a point of view that I believe you are sincere about.  However, the OP doesn't mention Israel or Jews, it is only about defending America from attack by Muslim jihadist maniacs. Islamization has many connections to that.  Israel not so much. If the Iranians attack Israel, I would feel bad for the Israelis, but still the thrust of this thread, is protecting AMERICA.  Key to this is look for the word *"America"*.

http://www.amazon.com/Stop-Islamizat.../dp/1936488361

I will be going to Iraq & Afghanistan, acting as advisor to US military Special Forces.  I will be off the computer entirely for a couple of months.  In the meantime, I've suggested some reading in this thread.  Hopefully, some posters will take me up on that.   Read Baby! Read!

----------


## Roadmaster

> I can appreciate you having a point of view that I believe you are sincere about.  However, the OP doesn't mention Israel or Jews, it is only about defending America from attack by Muslim jihadist maniacs. Islamization has many connections to that.  Israel not so much. If the Iranians attack Israel, I would feel bad for the Israelis, but still the thrust of this thread, is protecting AMERICA.  Key to this is look for the word *"America"*.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stop-Islamizat.../dp/1936488361


I care about America and do not want Islam here but it should be the patriots  of this land fighting it and not allowing any to take our freedoms away, religious or not. Not some Jewish group taking away freedoms in disguise of freedom like they sold to other countries.

----------


## squidward

> YES, it was.


So stable it collapsed in a heap of shit without perpetual US military occupation. 
A big government progressive would believe that to be the definition of stability.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## squidward

> You hate Jews.


you used the word "hate" three times in two posts, liberal.  Good work.

----------


## sooda

> Not reading the thread ?  Unwilling to acknowledge thread information ?  Iraq was a very honorable success before Obama pulled out the troops, and your words are a shameful dishonor to the courageous troops who won Fallujah, Ramadi et al places in Iraq, many of them who died for it.  You are a dishonor to this forum.  Go back to Political Forum.  You've got plenty of Islamist company there.



Iraq was never anything but a mess.. Even at the end we couldn't control the highway between Baghdad and the airport.. Then Bush installed Maliki. .. and now Iran is on the ascendant and the Neocons want another war.

Our troops were courageous.. the war was wrong.. and as for Fallujah, before our airstrikes is was a NON hostile Sunni town of 250,000.. We carpet bombed them (on lousy intelligence?)... Then the Americans set up their HQ in a school and when the townspeople including women and schoolchildren asked them to vacate their school.. They mowed them down... The next time a convoy of our guys drove thru Fallujah.... it was a blood bath.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Link?





> Are you telling me that you don't know any of the history of Israel that is common knowledge? Are you aware that in 1953 Eisenhower was so incensed over the slaughter a Deir Yassin that he froze US foreign aid to Israel and Ariel Sharon was shamed ?
> 
> How can you pontificate on the issues in Palestine when you don't remember these events?


That's not a link, your muttness.

----------

RMNIXON (08-08-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> you used the word "hate" three times in two posts, liberal.  Good work.


Protectionist is no liberal.

----------

protectionist (12-29-2015)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Hate speech is a ruse.  Being against importing Muslims is in conformance with the Constitution's Supremacy Clause which bans Islam, and has done so since 1789 (Article 6, Section 2)
> 
> And I'm still not seeing any


"2:  This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."

Where is Islam mentioned?  Where is religion mentioned for that mater?  Considering that Christians consider the 10 commandments the supreme law wouldn't that also violate this clause?  Religion and secular law are separate.  The Constitution is secular law not religious law.  It has nothing to do with religious law.  It does not ban Islam.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Hate speech is a ruse. Being against importing Muslims is in conformance with the Constitution's Supremacy Clause which bans Islam, and has done so since 1789 (Article 6, Section 2)
> 
> And I'm still not seeing any





> "2:  This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."
> 
> Where is Islam mentioned?  Where is religion mentioned for that mater?  Considering that Christians consider the 10 commandments the supreme law wouldn't that also violate this clause?  Religion and secular law are separate.  The Constitution is secular law not religious law.  It has nothing to do with religious law.  It does not ban Islam.


"Lafollet?"  Is that French for "shithead?"

----------

RMNIXON (08-08-2015)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> To the best of my knowledge, no Jew has hijack an airplane on which a very close friend of mine was aboard and then flew it into the Pentagon.   But I certainly know who has, it was a Muslim.


It was a group of Saudi Arabians.  Personally, I think the Saudi's warned Bush to be out of town.  I don't think the Saudi's were dumb enough to tell dumbo what.  Remember both Bush's worked for the Ben Laden family.  Remember the only people allowed to fly right after 9/11 were the Ben Laden family.  Bush 2 was a financed Saudi/Ben Laden family hanger on/ puppet.

----------


## Deno

> Bullshit. Obama is a piece of shit, but Iraq was a stable dictatorship before little Zionist parasites crawled into Bush's brain and ate his ability to think clearly.



Hey, at least we both agree obama is a peice of shit.

----------

protectionist (12-29-2015)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> "Lafollet?"  Is that French for "shithead?"


I get it you don't like Muslims.  Now tell me where Muslims are mentioned in Article 6 section 2.  You don't have to look it up I quoted the whole thing, but go ahead and look it up.  You righties like to say us lefties like to read things into the Constitution that aren't there.  Personally, I thing Protectionist has set a near record for writing something in that isn't there.  Quite simply I don't think the founding fathers gave a thought to Muslims, Hindus or Pagans.   I know they didn't think about Mormons or polygamy.  There were no Mormons and the only people practicing polygamy were Indians.  I doubt they thought much about cell phones, the space race, or automation either.

----------


## sooda

> To the best of my knowledge, no Jew has hijack an airplane on which a very close friend of mine was aboard and then flew it into the Pentagon.   But I certainly know who has, it was a Muslim.


Actually, the very first airplane hijacking on record was Israeli.

----------


## sooda

> I can appreciate you having a point of view that I believe you are sincere about.  However, the OP doesn't mention Israel or Jews, it is only about defending America from attack by Muslim jihadist maniacs. Islamization has many connections to that.  Israel not so much. If the Iranians attack Israel, I would feel bad for the Israelis, but still the thrust of this thread, is protecting AMERICA.  Key to this is look for the word *"America"*.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stop-Islamizat.../dp/1936488361
> 
> I will be going to Iraq & Afghanistan, acting as advisor to US military Special Forces.  I will be off the computer entirely for a couple of months.  In the meantime, I've suggested some reading in this thread.  Hopefully, some posters will take me up on that.   Read Baby! Read!


You are going to Iraq and Afghanistan??????????? LOLOL In a pig's eye.

----------

Invayne (08-06-2015)

----------


## sooda

> It was a group of Saudi Arabians.  Personally, I think the Saudi's warned Bush to be out of town.  I don't think the Saudi's were dumb enough to tell dumbo what.  Remember both Bush's worked for the Ben Laden family.  Remember the only people allowed to fly right after 9/11 were the Ben Laden family.  Bush 2 was a financed Saudi/Ben Laden family hanger on/ puppet.


No it wasn't.. The leader was Egyptian and there were several other nationalities.. 6 of them used false papers and ID to get their visas so we don't know who they were.

Bush wasn't financed by the Saudis.. He knew Bandar from the university and he got private loans from Saudi thru Bandar, but Bush screwed that up royally. He was a failed oil man.. Maybe he was drinking and snorting coke in those days.. Hard to imagine how he could have screwed up that deal so badly unless he was MIA.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I get it you don't like Muslims.  Now tell me where Muslims are mentioned in Article 6 section 2.  You don't have to look it up I quoted the whole thing, but go ahead and look it up.  You righties like to say us lefties like to read things into the Constitution that aren't there.  Personally, I thing Protectionist has set a near record for writing something in that isn't there.  Quite simply I don't think the founding fathers gave a thought to Muslims, Hindus or Pagans.   I know they didn't think about Mormons or polygamy.  There were no Mormons and the only people practicing polygamy were Indians.  I doubt they thought much about cell phones, the space race, or automation either.


I would tell you that you're a fucking idiot, but it would be against the rules, so I won't.

----------


## squidward

> Hey, at least we both agree obama is a peice of shit.


like his chain of neocon predecessors

----------

Invayne (08-07-2015)

----------


## Deno

> That's how they sell it to morons. Well done.



Thank you......

The truth isn't hard to sell if your customers are intelligent and objective.

----------


## protectionist

> So stable it collapsed in a heap of shit without perpetual US military occupation. 
> A big government progressive would believe that to be the definition of stability.


 without perpetual US military occupation

Keywords >_ "without perpetual US military occupation"_  Like most people, you still haven't come to terms with the fact that, in some places, if not most, perpetual US military occupation is required (perhaps centuries into the future)

----------


## protectionist

> you used the word "hate" three times in two posts, liberal.  Good work.


That's OK. How about this ? >>>  The book of* hate* (ie, the Koran) expresses *hate* on almost all of pages, while others say don't* hate* anything except *hatred.*

----------


## sooda

> The fool obama had the chance to support the Iranian student uprising but instead did nothing.He had no problem aiding the muslim brotherhood in Egypt .


For a brief period in time, the MB was the best hope for stability in Egypt.. Didn't last long.

----------


## sooda

> It was a group of Saudi Arabians.  Personally, I think the Saudi's warned Bush to be out of town.  I don't think the Saudi's were dumb enough to tell dumbo what.  Remember both Bush's worked for the Ben Laden family.  Remember the only people allowed to fly right after 9/11 were the Ben Laden family.  Bush 2 was a financed Saudi/Ben Laden family hanger on/ puppet.


Neither Bush worked for the Bin Laden family.. They are in the construction business and have no use for failed oilmen.

----------


## protectionist

> Iraq was never anything but a mess.. Even at the end we couldn't control the highway between Baghdad and the airport.. Then Bush installed Maliki. .. and now Iran is on the ascendant and the Neocons want another war.
> 
> Our troops were courageous.. the war was wrong.. and as for Fallujah, before our airstrikes is was a NON hostile Sunni town of 250,000.. We carpet bombed them (on lousy intelligence?)... Then the Americans set up their HQ in a school and when the townspeople including women and schoolchildren asked them to vacate their school.. They mowed them down... The next time a convoy of our guys drove thru Fallujah.... it was a blood bath.


Save your history "lesson" for your Islamist friends. Iraq was stable before Obama pulled out the troops in 2011.  And Maliki could have been replaced then too.  A Sunni leader would probably have been better, as the Iraqi troops would have been willing to fight tor him.

----------

Sled Dog (12-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Yes he is. 
> 
> obama was handed a stable Iraq on a silver platter and he 
> 
> #$%^@# it up by pulling out.
> 
> The vacuum was filled by terrorist.
> 
> And don't forget, unlike obama,
> ...


Iraq wasn't stable except in the Green Zone.. They couldn't even control the highway between Baghdad and the airport.

ISIS was born in Camp Bucca prison in Iraq in 2004.

----------


## sooda

> This is all small potatoes compared to obama selling out Israel with Nuke's next door.
> 
> 
> You got to go all the way back to 1954 for that shit about OS.
> 
> And the Israeli defense minister was forced out after this.
> 
> 
> The USS Liberty was concluded to be a mistake.
> ...


The USS Liberty was not a mistake.. The Israelis did slow recon overflights for three hours.. and claimed they thought it was an Egyptian horse freighter..

Who bombs a horse freighter in the middle of a war.

You believe that the Israelis have the dumbest pilots in the world?

----------

Invayne (01-05-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> "2:  This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."
> 
> Where is Islam mentioned?  Where is religion mentioned for that mater?  Considering that Christians consider the 10 commandments the supreme law wouldn't that also violate this clause?  Religion and secular law are separate.  The Constitution is secular law not religious law.  It has nothing to do with religious law.  It does not ban Islam.


1.  Your whole post is moot being that Islam is not a religion.

2.  Islam is a *supremacism* (the largest one in the world).  The Supremacy Clause bans supremacisms (other than the constitution itself, of course)  We all learned this back in the 7th grade.

3.  Although Christianity has commandments, that doesn't make it a supremacism.  There is no commandment that says that EVERYONE must be a Christian.  The 10 Commandments talk to Christians. Islam talks to everyone in the world, and demands their submission. In fact, that is exactly what the word Islam means in Arabic > Submission.

----------


## sooda

> How can you come into this thread which is about the US defending itself from a nuclear weaponized Iran and start blabbering about Israel ?  If you want to talk about Israel, go start your own thread. As for all your yammering about Israel in here >>


Don't be hysterical.. Iran is not going to attack Israel or the US.. They would be a greasy spot on the map within 30 minutes.

----------


## protectionist

> "Lafollet?"  Is that French for "shithead?"


Not cool to attack people's names.   :Shakeshead:

----------


## protectionist

> It was a group of Saudi Arabians.  Personally, I think the Saudi's warned Bush to be out of town.  I don't think the Saudi's were dumb enough to tell dumbo what.  Remember both Bush's worked for the Ben Laden family.  Remember the only people allowed to fly right after 9/11 were the Ben Laden family.  Bush 2 was a financed Saudi/Ben Laden family hanger on/ puppet.


Funny how, with liberals, the discussion always seems to veer into George W Bush.   :Dontknow:

----------


## protectionist

> I get it you don't like Muslims.  Now tell me where Muslims are mentioned in Article 6 section 2.  You don't have to look it up I quoted the whole thing, but go ahead and look it up.  You righties like to say us lefties like to read things into the Constitution that aren't there.  Personally, I thing Protectionist has set a near record for writing something in that isn't there.  Quite simply I don't think the founding fathers gave a thought to Muslims, Hindus or Pagans.   I know they didn't think about Mormons or polygamy.  There were no Mormons and the only people practicing polygamy were Indians.  I doubt they thought much about cell phones, the space race, or automation either.


Having reading comprehension problems ?

*This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in pursuance thereof; and all treaties made, or which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme law of the land*; and the judges in every state shall be bound thereby, anything in the constitution or laws of any state to the contrary notwithstanding.

----------


## protectionist

> Actually, the very first airplane hijacking on record was Israeli.


I guess we're more worried about the 2015-2016 ones.   :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## protectionist

> You are going to Iraq and Afghanistan??????????? LOLOL In a pig's eye.


Was there in August, September, and October (2015). You wanna make something of it ?

----------


## protectionist

> like his chain of neocon predecessors


  Obama's much worse. At least the neocons/RINOs aren't Muslim jihadists, pretending to be an American loving Christian.

----------


## protectionist

> For a brief period in time, the MB was the best hope for stability in Egypt.. Didn't last long.


I wouldn't be for putting the MB in power under any circumstances. Instability immediately, or instability later.

----------


## protectionist

> Iraq wasn't stable except in the Green Zone.. They couldn't even control the highway between Baghdad and the airport.
> 
> ISIS was born in Camp Bucca prison in Iraq in 2004.


Iraq was stable and would have gotten even more stable, with more US troops and a Sunni leader

----------


## protectionist

> Don't be hysterical.. Iran is not going to attack Israel or the US.. They would be a greasy spot on the map within 30 minutes.


They don't think about that. They think about the Mahdi (and other such Muslim insanities)

----------


## sooda

> They don't think about that. They think about the Mahdi (and other such Muslim insanities)


LOLOL.. sure they do.. I know lots of Iranians.. they are nothing like the Mullah nutjobs.

----------


## sooda

> Iraq was stable and would have gotten even more stable, with more US troops and a Sunni leader


Bush had already signed the SOFA and backed Maliki who spent much of his life in Iran.

----------


## protectionist

> LOLOL.. sure they do.. I know lots of Iranians.. they are nothing like the Mullah nutjobs.


I've heard many Muslim ass-kissers say they "know" their Muslim friends.  Then when I ask > "Do you see them in their bedrooms at night ?"  "Do you know what goes on behind closed doors and drawn window blinds ?  "Do you know if there is wife-beating ?  Or pedophilia ?  Or rape?
Or slavery ?"

Answering Muslims: Saudi Princess Meshael Alayban Arrested for Keeping Slaves . . . in California

Alexandria, Va., Couple Arrested on Immigration Charges for Harboring Domestic Servant in Their Home | OPA | Department of Justice

Muslim in Pennsylvania Busted Seeking to Buy Yazidi Slave Girls | Frontpage Mag

----------


## protectionist

> Bush had already signed the SOFA and backed Maliki who spent much of his life in Iran.


SOFA isn't worth the paper it's written on.  Bush wasn't the president in 2011, and US National Security trumps everything.  Keeping creeps like ISIS from taking over, is why the troops needed to stay there. All else is moot.

----------


## sooda

> SOFA isn't worth the paper it's written on.  Bush wasn't the president in 2011, and US National Security trumps everything.  Keeping creeps like ISIS from taking over, is why the troops needed to stay there. All else is moot.


Really? So you would take back Iraq's sovereignty and make a monkey out of a US president?

----------


## protectionist

> Really? So you would take back Iraq's sovereignty and make a monkey out of a US president?


I would do about ANYTHING to insure US National Security and PROTECT the American people. That's why I'm called PROTECTionist.

----------


## Sled Dog

> War WITHIN Iran is necessary. Iranians were robbed of the democratic ideal by the Republican Guard under the first Ayatollah. Sure, the Shah had to go...that's plain enough. Now the crazy mullahs need to go. IMO...very heavy economic sanctions will hasten a popular revolution. Iran is a house of cards...and they were easily able to bluff President Obama.


They didn't bluff the Traitor King.

They and he figured out how to get what he wanted them to have, nuclear ICBMs and $150 billion, while maximizing the embarrassment factor for the United States.   

That last part is why we have the Secretary of State we do now.  He's the only person in the whole of humanity that could do a worse job than his predecessor.

----------


## Sled Dog

> without perpetual US military occupation
> 
> Keywords >_ "without perpetual US military occupation"_  Like most people, you still haven't come to terms with the fact that, in some places, if not most, perpetual US military occupation is required (perhaps centuries into the future)


Perpetual military occupation is only necessary if people live there to be patrolled.

Seed the soil with Co-60, repeat as necessary to maintain a lethal gamma dose.

Don't need anyone patrolling nothing.

----------


## Sled Dog

> For a brief period in time, the MB was the best hope for stability in Egypt.. Didn't last long.


How long, five seconds, until the second muslim entered the room?

The best hope for stability throughout the Middle was present prior to the invention of islame.

Since those animals clearly need a religion, they should embrace the religion of peace, not islame.

The word you're trying to avoid saying is "Christianity".

----------


## sooda

> I would do about ANYTHING to insure US National Security and PROTECT the American people. That's why I'm called PROTECTionist.


Iran isn't going to attack the US......

----------


## Sled Dog

> The USS Liberty was not a mistake.. The Israelis did slow recon overflights for three hours.. and claimed they thought it was an Egyptian horse freighter..
> 
> Who bombs a horse freighter in the middle of a war.
> 
> You believe that the Israelis have the dumbest pilots in the world?


Wow.  I never thought @sooda could manage this, but she's succeeded in putting up an honest post!

----------


## Sled Dog

> Bush had already signed the SOFA and backed Maliki who spent much of his life in Iran.


Right.

And all your Traitor King needed to do was re-negotiate that SOFA when it was up for renewal.  An action he flatly refused to take and that refusal is the direct cause of the destruction of Iraq and the birth of ISIS.

YOUR Traitor King, not mine.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Iran isn't going to attack the US......


Nobody in their right mind believes you.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Really? So you would take back Iraq's sovereignty and make a monkey out of a US president?



As the leading exporter of terrorism in the world, Iraq does not deserve sovereignty.

You called your Traitor King a monkey.

What's to disagree about?

----------


## Coolwalker

> Iran isn't going to attack the US......


Not today.

----------


## sooda

> Not today.


They won't attack the US ever..  The "existential threat" we've heard about non-stop since 1996 is a political ploy.

----------

Invayne (01-05-2016)

----------


## sooda

> As the leading exporter of terrorism in the world, Iraq does not deserve sovereignty.
> 
> You called your Traitor King a monkey.
> 
> What's to disagree about?


ISIS isn't Iraq.. Baghdadi was in Camp Bucca Prison in Iraq from Feb to December of 2004.. That's where ISIS was born.

----------


## sooda

> Nobody in their right mind believes you.



Remember that in 10-20-30 years..........

----------


## Coolwalker

> ISIS isn't Iraq.. Baghdadi was in Camp Bucca Prison in Iraq from Feb to December of 2004.. That's where ISIS was born.


At this point real Americans don't give a shit which Muslim is which  Muslim...all those names, tribes, sects, we don't give a shit. None of them are our friends. None of them like America other than to buy the stuff we invent and make. Quit trying to push them on us because until they in unison disclaim that horrible book the Quran, they can all go blow camels then cut each others heads off. We don't want them here and they don't want us there. Seems pretty damn simple to me!

----------

Kodiak (12-30-2015),protectionist (07-26-2016)

----------


## sooda

> At this point real Americans don't give a shit which Muslim is which  Muslim...all those names, tribes, sects, we don't give a shit. None of them are our friends. None of them like America other than to buy the stuff we invent and make. Quit trying to push them on us because until they in unison disclaim that horrible book the Quran, they can all go blow camels then cut each others heads off. We don't want them here and they don't want us there. Seems pretty damn simple to me!


There are 250 US companies in South Carolina doing business with KSA.. That means American jobs.. Do you think all Americans are stupid?

----------


## Coolwalker

> There are 250 US companies in South Carolina doing business with KSA.. That means American jobs.. Do you think all Americans are stupid?


They can restructure and do business elsewhere. Fuck Muslims...tell us they want to kill us them try to come here to live and want to change the way we live. Well screw them and the camel they rode in on!.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Do you think all Americans are stupid? -sooda

No, but then we see you as an example of a muzzie lover. What does KSA have to do with this discussion about IRAN?  Your attempt at diversion is pathetic.

----------

Coolwalker (12-30-2015)

----------


## squidward

Our bloated, inefficient, corrupt government has proven itself an enemy of the hardworking, taxpaying american citizen, over and over and over again. 
Why would anyone believe their propaganda concerning an Iranian threat ?

----------

Invayne (01-05-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Do you think all Americans are stupid? -sooda
> 
> No, but then we see you as an example of a muzzie lover. What does KSA have to do with this discussion about IRAN?  Your attempt at diversion is pathetic.


Try following the thread.

----------


## Sled Dog

> ISIS isn't Iraq.. Baghdadi was in Camp Bucca Prison in Iraq from Feb to December of 2004.. That's where ISIS was born.


Whatever.

ISIS would not exist if your Traitor King didn't pull out all the stops to create it.

It's not complicated.

Your Traitor King unseated Gaddafffy with a completely illegal war which has drawn NOT ONE WORD OF PROTEST from you or ANY other Rodent.

Your Traitor King attempted to destroy Egypt, almost succeeded in giving it to Al qeada and the moose limb brudda hood, and all that protected the people of Egypt was the Egyptian Army.

Your Traitor King destroyed Iraq and all chances of civilization there for probably millennia.

Your Traitor King drew lines in the sand that didn't mean anything, encouraging everyday (they're just like the majority of moose limbs the world over) to form ISIS and start killing people.

Since THEY ARE the mainstream of Islamic "thought", they can't be called "radical" and they certainly can't be called anti-islam.   They ARE islam.

ISIS was "born" when ISIS had the means to be meaningful.   Your statement is like saying the United States was born in 1770 with the Boston Massacre.  Its foolishness.

----------

Coolwalker (12-30-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I did. KSA is not the subject here. Why do you keep throwing out shit to divert from the topic?

----------


## sooda

> I did. KSA is not the subject here. Why do you keep throwing out shit to divert from the topic?


Obviously you didn't............

----------


## Coolwalker

> I did. KSA is not the subject here. Why do you keep throwing out shit to divert from the topic?


That is a Progressive move.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Whatever.
> 
> ISIS would not exist if your Traitor King didn't pull out all the stops to create it.
> 
> It's not complicated.
> 
> Your Traitor King unseated Gaddafffy with a completely illegal war which has drawn NOT ONE WORD OF PROTEST from you or ANY other Rodent.
> 
> Your Traitor King attempted to destroy Egypt, almost succeeded in giving it to Al qeada and the moose limb brudda hood, and all that protected the people of Egypt was the Egyptian Army.
> ...


No US president could have kept Gadaffi in power unless he deployed and occupation force of a half million soldiers. NO magical thinking, sledog.

----------


## Sled Dog

> There are 250 US companies in South Carolina doing business with KSA.. That means American jobs.. Do you think all Americans are stupid?


65,000,000 people in the United States voted for the Traitor King.

You were one of them.

NONE of those people is an American.

So there are stupid people in the US.  The majority of them are not Americans. 

And yeah, if it requires some economic disturbance to punish the terrorists...er "muslimes" in Saudi Arabia for their crimes against humanity (that would be their existence on this planet), then some companies are going to have to take a hit.

What do you think happened to the US business connections with Germany and Japan after Pearl Harbor?

(wait for it....how long will it be before we get an @sooda post about umm...Lindbergh's anti-Semitism or Ford's dealings with the National Socialists?)

----------

Coolwalker (12-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> 65,000,000 people in the United States voted for the Traitor King.
> 
> You were one of them.
> 
> NONE of those people is an American.
> 
> So there are stupid people in the US.  The majority of them are not Americans. 
> 
> And yeah, if it requires some economic disturbance to punish the terrorists...er "muslimes" in Saudi Arabia for their crimes against humanity (that would be their existence on this planet), then some companies are going to have to take a hit.
> ...


I was out of the country when Obama was elected. I didn't vote... but I probably would have voted for him.. Anything but that retarded pizza waitress Palin.

----------


## Sled Dog

> No US president could have kept Gadaffi in power unless he deployed and occupation force of a half million soldiers. NO magical thinking, sledog.


So?

No US president, including YOUR Traitor King, had any business getting involved and taking sides....ESPECIALLY when even the RODENTS didn't want to get involved.

Did you miss that part, where YOUR Traitor King, while the US was engaged in a war against al qeada, suddenly started using US military assets dedicated to the struggle against al qeada to HELP al qeada?

Did you NEVER see the definition of TREASON in the US Constitution?

Article III, Section 1: Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort...

And it's perfectly clear when YOUR Traitor King ILLEGALLY uses US assets devoted to a war against an enemy to HELP that enemy that he's committed treason.   And MILLIONS more than the Constitutionally required TWO witnesses have observed this event.

No magic.

Just treason.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I was out of the country when Obama was elected. I didn't vote... but I probably would have voted for him.. Anything but that retarded pizza waitress Palin.


Yes we all believe that you've never heard the term "absentee ballot" before.

And Palin would have been an EXCELLENT president.

That's why the Rodents had to lie their asses off to destroy her.  They were terrified of her.

----------

Coolwalker (12-30-2015),GreenEyedLady (12-30-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Obviously you didn't............


obviously you spew your muslim worship. You name drop, "Bandar" etc. but you don't know squat. Go back to the topic. IRAN, not SA. Get it?

----------

Coolwalker (12-31-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I was out of the country when Obama was elected. I didn't vote... but I probably would have voted for him.. Anything but that retarded pizza waitress Palin.


How is she a retarded pizza waitress?  :Thinking:

----------


## Katzndogz

> How is she a retarded pizza waitress?


Don't know.   Maybe It's Something  liberals made up.

----------


## nonsqtr

> How is she a retarded pizza waitress?


Come on... she started life as a talking head, no one expects her to be a rocket scientist. But presidential material she's not. I don't know if you remember that bit with McCain and the wardrobe.... do you? We need a strong president, we do need that. Someone with credibility with the military - someone who can lead the military, someone whom the military respects and can't easily fool. Sarah "I can see Russia from my house" Palin isn't going to instill much confidence in the Joint Chiefs. (Other than, she'll let them do what they want, which is probably equally as bad as not letting them do anything they want). We need a strong, knowledgeable president - surely there must be someone in this country who can grow into a genuine statesman? Oh wait... maybe there's someone right in front of us. Someone whom the military respects, someone who could actually "lead" the military given time - and someone who isn't afraid to negotiate with the generals. 

Hm.

Now if could just get the Congress off its butt... that's a much taller equation. That's where most of the Koch Bros and Soros money goes - Congressional elections. 'Cause those are the guys who have to write all the hidden stuff that goes into those omnibus bills.

----------

sooda (01-05-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> They won't attack the US ever..  The "existential threat" we've heard about non-stop since 1996 is a political ploy.


They have spent large sums$$$$ on INTERCONTINENTAL missles.  In case you're not up on your geography, Iran and Israel are on the same continent.  Get it ?

----------


## nonsqtr

> They have spent large sums$$$$ on INTERCONTINENTAL missles.  In case you're not up on your geography, Iran and Israel are on the same continent.  Get it ?


lol - Iran isn't going to lob any missiles at anyone. Especially not the intercontinental variety. Why are you so scared of Big Bad Iran? The Iranians would be our friends if not for Uncle Sam having fucked up yet again in his foreign policy. Why don't we let Israel deal with Iran? Why don't we let KSA deal with Iran? There is absolutely zero reason for us to engage in a war with Iran, there is no justifiable reason for us to do that right now. The Mullahs aren't stupid, you don't see them dying right? They're not going to guarantee their own destruction by firing off a missile, they're really not that stupid.

----------

sooda (01-05-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> The US is also in the _"region."_  Under the Obama idiot deal, Iran is getting ICBMs.  They can reach the US.  The whole world is "the region."


While Iran's ICBM and space program is having problems sanctions or no sanctions Iran will get the rockets.  Live with it.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> No US president could have kept Gadaffi in power unless he deployed and occupation force of a half million soldiers. NO magical thinking, sledog.


Gadaffi was doing well until we and the Europeans ended his regime.  He'd put down the latest revolt and was just looking for revenge against Benghazi.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> They have spent large sums$$$$ on INTERCONTINENTAL missles.  In case you're not up on your geography, Iran and Israel are on the same continent.  Get it ?


Here's a hint.  Iran knows there are many Americans who want to nuke them.  Iran knows we have never nuked a nation that could shoot back.  They need ICBM's to shoot back.

----------


## Jeff0463

> And don't worry.....Obama, who hates them thar jooz....will make shock sure that Iran gets their nukes.  And not in any damned ten years, either.  Within one year.  Bet on it.


In past years Democratic admins. have been cool to Israel.  Maybe they prefer domestic issues over foreign policy issues that are impossible to resolve.  The Jews have trouble getting along with others where ever they might be so get used to it.

----------

sooda (01-05-2016)

----------


## sooda

> And don't worry.....Obama, who hates them thar jooz....will make shock sure that Iran gets their nukes.  And not in any damned ten years, either.  Within one year.  Bet on it.


The objective here is to prevent Iran from getting a nuke... Israel has been threatening to bomb Iran since 1996.. I suppose we could guarantee Iran's safety, but Israel would be unhappy with that too. Exploitation of the so called "existential threat" has been a 19 year strategy.. Now Israel wants an additional $50 billion in foreign aid over the next ten years.

Iran will never bomb Israel... The results would be disastrous for Iran and Iran won't destroy all the sacred places of the patriarchs that all Muslims hold dear.

The US wants settlement expansion to stop.. Israel wants to drive all Palestinians from the West Bank and the Negev. That's what this phony fear of Iran is all about.

----------


## protectionist

> While Iran's ICBM and space program is having problems sanctions or no sanctions Iran will get the rockets.  Live with it.


Or DIE with it.

----------


## protectionist

> lol - Iran isn't going to lob any missiles at anyone. Especially not the intercontinental variety. Why are you so scared of Big Bad Iran? The Iranians would be our friends if not for Uncle Sam having fucked up yet again in his foreign policy. Why don't we let Israel deal with Iran? Why don't we let KSA deal with Iran? There is absolutely zero reason for us to engage in a war with Iran, there is no justifiable reason for us to do that right now. The Mullahs aren't stupid, you don't see them dying right? They're not going to guarantee their own destruction by firing off a missile, they're really not that stupid.


For them it isn't a matter of stupidity. It's a matter of ideology. A crazy one.  

Actually, I'm just as concerned (if not ore so) with Pakistan, and their equally crazy Islamism, together with 100+ nuclear warheads that they have trouble securing, and keeping away from jihadists. And right now, the biggest nuclear threat I think is ISIS.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> For them it isn't a matter of stupidity. It's a matter of ideology. A crazy one.  
> 
> Actually, I'm just as concerned (if not ore so) with Pakistan, and their equally crazy Islamism, together with 100+ nuclear warheads that they have trouble securing, and keeping away from jihadists. And right now, the biggest nuclear threat I think is ISIS.


Don't forget...Pakistan is counterbalanced by India. To me...it's a wash between them and the rest of the world doesn't really enter into it. Besides...Pakistan has "The Sunni Bomb" and perhaps Saudi Arabia...etc...would just buy a few for hard cash to counter Iran's "Shiite Bomb"...coming soon to a theatre near you. But I do concede you the point that one's soon coming our way...which will spell the end of the Islamic World.  :Dontknow:

----------

sooda (01-01-2016)

----------


## Jeff0463

> Or DIE with it.


I think the Ruskies are helping Iran,,,, so do we take them on too? Making war seldom resolves underlying issues, particularly in the ME as the idiotic jihadic fervor is merely strengthened by war.

If going to war with Iran blocks the straits of Hormuz then a lot of countries who are dependent on Gulf oil may be in desperate straits. There are other rogue nations that have nukes, so why the big deal over Iran having them? If 
Israel has a problem with that then let them take care of it while we watch.

----------

sooda (01-01-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> Don't forget...Pakistan is counterbalanced by India. To me...it's a wash between them and the rest of the world doesn't really enter into it. Besides...Pakistan has "The Sunni Bomb" and perhaps Saudi Arabia...etc...would just buy a few for hard cash to counter Iran's "Shiite Bomb"...coming soon to a theatre near you. But I do concede you the point that one's soon coming our way...which will spell the end of the Islamic World.


When the actor asked Obama _"What keeps you awake at night ?"_  Obama answered >_ "Pakistan"_.  Becasue who knows where those warheads will be going ? ISIS has a lot of cash on hand.

----------


## sooda

> When the actor asked Obama _"What keeps you awake at night ?"_  Obama answered >_ "Pakistan"_.  Becasue who knows where those warheads will be going ? ISIS has a lot of cash on hand.


Did Obama say that Pakistan would sell Nukes to ISIS or did you just invent that part of it?

----------


## Subdermal

> Did Obama say that Pakistan would sell Nukes to ISIS or did you just invent that part of it?


What protectionist said didn't sound like an "invented" assertion.  It sounded like a speculative question.

Do you have some information that would establish that the speculation is completely baseless?  I'd certainly like to hear that.

----------


## RobertLafollet

I'm not sure anyone would sell ISIS a nuke, the way those nuts act they might get it back by return delivery.

----------


## protectionist

> Did Obama say that Pakistan would sell Nukes to ISIS or did you just invent that part of it?


One doesn't invent what is >>

1. common sense

2. a foregone conclusion

3.  an inescapable reality (no matter how hard some people may try to shut it out)

4.  Inside ANY country, are people with position, who are willing to sell their own families, if the price is high enough

----------


## protectionist

> I'm not sure anyone would sell ISIS a nuke, the way those nuts act they might get it back by return delivery.


You may not be sure that SOMEBODY would sell ISIS a nuke.  I AM SURE of it.  In fact, they may already have them.  They could also buy nukes here in the USA, after Obama opens up the door for them to come prancing right in, with their brand new Syrian passports, from the Syrian passport office that ISIS took over in Racca (hundreds of blank passport forms)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Did Obama say that Pakistan would sell Nukes to ISIS or did you just invent that part of it?


IMO...no way/no how will Sunni sell an A-Bomb to Shiia. They aren't as stupid as the US is with arming Iran with one.

----------


## protectionist

> IMO...no way/no how will Sunni sell an A-Bomb to Shiia. They aren't as stupid as the US is with arming Iran with one.


Anybody could sell to anybody. Keyword >>  GREED.

----------


## squidward

A supposed "conservative" falling for a liberal, big government contrived war.   Gotta love it.

----------

Invayne (01-05-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Anybody could sell to anybody. Keyword >>  GREED.


You have greatly underestimated the enmity and outright hatred between Sunni and Shiia. They'd rather kill each other than Jews. Itchy & Scratchy haven't got much on these nutter Islamic sects.

----------


## protectionist

> A supposed "conservative" falling for a liberal, big government contrived war.   Gotta love it.


Have they been telling you to stop watching those Saturday morning cartoons ? Well, it's Saturday morning.

----------


## protectionist

> You have greatly underestimated the enmity and outright hatred between Sunni and Shiia. They'd rather kill each other than Jews. Itchy & Scratchy haven't got much on these nutter Islamic sects.


I really don't get what you're touching on here.  ISIS is Sunni, and so is Pakistan (80-85%)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I really don't get what you're touching on here.  ISIS is Sunni, and so is Pakistan (80-85%)


India ain't...and that's Pakistan's nemesis. They won't get involved.

----------


## protectionist

> India ain't...and that's Pakistan's nemesis. They won't get involved.


 I'm not talking about Pakistan or India. I'm talking about unscrupulous, jihad-minded INDIVIDUALS in the Pakistani government (who could even just be low-paid security guards) who would jump at the chance to receive a million dollars to hand a few nuclear warheads over to ISIS agents, and then conveniently disappear to another country, perhaps to Racca.

----------


## sooda

> One doesn't invent what is >>
> 
> 1. common sense
> 
> 2. a foregone conclusion
> 
> 3.  an inescapable reality (no matter how hard some people may try to shut it out)
> 
> 4.  Inside ANY country, are people with position, who are willing to sell their own families, if the price is high enough


Like every  Pakistani can sell nukes....  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

I always watch to see who visits him and what he says in Iran. One is just his twitter account among other ways. Now he won't put anything top secret here but gives you an insight if he feels like he is in danger or not and who comes to visit him.

https://twitter.com/khamenei_ir

----------


## squidward

> Have they been telling you to stop watching those Saturday morning cartoons ? Well, it's Saturday morning.


I'm sorry you're a stooge for the republican party. About as useful as the democrat stooges.
But you all belong to the One party anyway.

----------


## No place for Oldmen

> I'm not talking about Pakistan or India. I'm talking about unscrupulous, jihad-minded INDIVIDUALS in the Pakistani government (who could even just be low-paid security guards) who would jump at the chance to receive a million dollars to hand a few nuclear warheads over to ISIS agents, and then conveniently disappear to another country, perhaps to Racca.


You are not aware of just how closely these nukes of Pakistan are watched, with our own intelligence being involved.  The real threat comes from the Pakistan gov't imploding and it being impossible to keep these nukes secure.  IF that were to ever happen,  you can bet that Pakistan, the areas where these nukes are at, will be GONE, with enough hydrogen bombs saturating those areas as to insure that even the cockroaches are incinerated.  You have no idea of the plans already in stone when it comes to Pakistan and her nukes.    But, suffice to say, that I do. And it would not be unilateral. Do you actually believe all possibilities when it comes to a nuclear Pakistan have not been considered in great depth?  Pakistan, her intelligence and military know this. And that keeps them on their toes.  Pakistan would be the first nation to be totally destroyed and turned into a radioactive wasteland and it would happen within  a very few minutes. 

The real worry when it comes to Islamic terrorism are suitcase nukes, that could be used to cause great damage to an American city, not the kind you put on an ICBM or shorter ranged missile.  Amidst the chaos and disorder of the fall of the USSR, a number, classified, came up missing. That they have not been used means they have not made it into the hands of the radical muslims, at least so far. Yet they have the funds to buy them. Where they are is officially not known. But we could have ended up with them, to take them out of circulation. That does seem to be the case.

The fear of Iran developing a nuke is generated by propaganda.  During the Bush Admin, a score or more of intel agencies were given the mission of finding out if Iran was working on a nuke. The conclusion was, they were not, and had stopped that in 2002, I think was the year.  What iran does want, is the capacity to generate their own fuel for their one reactor, and for future reactors for generating power.  It is important to iran to be able to do this, like other modern civilizations. And naturally so, for no nation wants to be dependent upon fuel to generate electricity, for it is cheaper to enrich your own, and not rely upon Russia or others to sell you the fuel. 

So this fear mongering over iran and a nuke is propaganda, and even the agreement with iran shows this. For they were supposed to get rid of all of the centrifuges which are needed to make tons of low enriched fuel for their reactor and future reactors, but you only need a few pounds of highly enriched fuel to make a nuke.  So the centrifuges they are allowed to have are plenty to create the matter for a nuke.  You do not need 10s of thousands for that.  

Yet they have stopped their program to enrich tons of fuel just to get those sanctions removed which was hurting the people there. And they didn't want our cia moles inspecting their military facilities which would give us information on their defenses, which would aid us if we ever invade as we did in Iraq. For them to allow access would be high stupidity,  since they know iran is on that neocon list, along with Iraq, Libya and Syria, as nations to be destabilized by invasion and imploding the existing gov't.

----------


## protectionist

> Like every  Pakistani can sell nukes....


 Some can. If ONE does, then what ?

----------


## sooda

The fear of Iran developing a nuke is generated by propaganda.  During the Bush Admin, a score or more of intel agencies were given the mission of finding out if Iran was working on a nuke. The conclusion was, they were not, and had stopped that in 2002, I think was the year.  What iran does want, is the capacity to generate their own fuel for their one reactor, and for future reactors for generating power.  

It is important to iran to be able to do this, like other modern civilizations. And naturally so, for no nation wants to be dependent upon fuel to generate electricity, for it is cheaper to enrich your own, and not rely upon Russia or others to sell you the fuel. 

(You're right... Iran needs nuclear power to expand their electrical grid.)

----------


## protectionist

> You are not aware of just how closely these nukes of Pakistan are watched, with our own intelligence being involved.  The real threat comes from the Pakistan gov't imploding and it being impossible to keep these nukes secure.  IF that were to ever happen,  you can bet that Pakistan, the areas where these nukes are at, will be GONE, with enough hydrogen bombs saturating those areas as to insure that even the cockroaches are incinerated.  You have no idea of the plans already in stone when it comes to Pakistan and her nukes.    But, suffice to say, that I do. And it would not be unilateral. Do you actually believe all possibilities when it comes to a nuclear Pakistan have not been considered in great depth?  Pakistan, her intelligence and military know this. And that keeps them on their toes.  Pakistan would be the first nation to be totally destroyed and turned into a radioactive wasteland and it would happen within  a very few minutes. 
> 
> The real worry when it comes to Islamic terrorism are suitcase nukes, that could be used to cause great damage to an American city, not the kind you put on an ICBM or shorter ranged missile.  Amidst the chaos and disorder of the fall of the USSR, a number, classified, came up missing. That they have not been used means they have not made it into the hands of the radical muslims, at least so far. Yet they have the funds to buy them. Where they are is officially not known. But we could have ended up with them, to take them out of circulation. That does seem to be the case.
> 
> The fear of Iran developing a nuke is generated by propaganda.  During the Bush Admin, a score or more of intel agencies were given the mission of finding out if Iran was working on a nuke. The conclusion was, they were not, and had stopped that in 2002, I think was the year.  What iran does want, is the capacity to generate their own fuel for their one reactor, and for future reactors for generating power.  It is important to iran to be able to do this, like other modern civilizations. And naturally so, for no nation wants to be dependent upon fuel to generate electricity, for it is cheaper to enrich your own, and not rely upon Russia or others to sell you the fuel. 
> 
> So this fear mongering over iran and a nuke is propaganda, and even the agreement with iran shows this. For they were supposed to get rid of all of the centrifuges which are needed to make tons of low enriched fuel for their reactor and future reactors, but you only need a few pounds of highly enriched fuel to make a nuke.  So the centrifuges they are allowed to have are plenty to create the matter for a nuke.  You do not need 10s of thousands for that.  
> 
> Yet they have stopped their program to enrich tons of fuel just to get those sanctions removed which was hurting the people there. And they didn't want our cia moles inspecting their military facilities which would give us information on their defenses, which would aid us if we ever invade as we did in Iraq. For them to allow access would be high stupidity,  since they know iran is on that neocon list, along with Iraq, Libya and Syria, as nations to be destabilized by invasion and imploding the existing gov't.


You say you know of_ "the plans already in stone when it comes to Pakistan and her nukes" _ Well, actually I am aware of some plans regarding them. Which ones are you aware of, and how do you know ? Are you working inside the Pentagon ?  And I'm sensing that you don't know what you're talking about, since you said >> _"areas where these nukes are at"_ (there are no areas)

PS - here's how _"closely these nukes of Pakistan are watched" _  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  >>>

http://www.wired.com/2011/11/pakista...delivery-vans/

The Ally From Hell - The Atlantic

----------


## protectionist

> The fear of Iran developing a nuke is generated by propaganda.  During the Bush Admin, a score or more of intel agencies were given the mission of finding out if Iran was working on a nuke. The conclusion was, they were not, and had stopped that in 2002, I think was the year.  What iran does want, is the capacity to generate their own fuel for their one reactor, and for future reactors for generating power.  
> 
> It is important to iran to be able to do this, like other modern civilizations. And naturally so, for no nation wants to be dependent upon fuel to generate electricity, for it is cheaper to enrich your own, and not rely upon Russia or others to sell you the fuel. 
> 
> (You're right... Iran needs nuclear power to expand their electrical grid.)


Doesn'r sound very plausible. Iran has plenty of oil. They hardly need nuclear energy.  Anyone who would dismiss Iran developing nuclear weapons, would have to be an idiot.

----------


## sooda

> Doesn'r sound very plausible. Iran has plenty of oil. They hardly need nuclear energy.  Anyone who would dismiss Iran developing nuclear weapons, would have to be an idiot.


They have needed nuclear power since Eisenhower said they did under the Atoms for Peace program.

At one time the US was training their nuclear techs.

----------


## Iron

> The fear of Iran developing a nuke is generated by propaganda.  During the Bush Admin, a score or more of intel agencies were given the mission of finding out if Iran was working on a nuke. The conclusion was, they were not, and had stopped that in 2002, I think was the year.  What iran does want, is the capacity to generate their own fuel for their one reactor, and for future reactors for generating power.  
> 
> It is important to iran to be able to do this, like other modern civilizations. And naturally so, for no nation wants to be dependent upon fuel to generate electricity, for it is cheaper to enrich your own, and not rely upon Russia or others to sell you the fuel. 
> 
> (You're right... Iran needs nuclear power to expand their electrical grid.)


Iran doesnt need nuclear power, it needs a government that does not have homicidal maniacs running the country and supporting worldwide terrorism. If you cant act like a modern civilization, you dont get to be trusted with nuclear technology. Too bad, so sad.

Their true colors were shown when we had strict sanctions put on them. We said...hey Iran...fucktards....you can either have an economy or you can have nuclear capability, not both. They chose nuclear capability over having an economy...and in the end they had neither, it was a beautiful thing. We held ALL the leverage.

Then obama (notice how I never capitalize his name? Its because I dont respect him, I never capitalize islam or muslims either because they are subhuman) came along and fucked everything up. Thats what you get when you are a moron who chose to have an Iranian born muslim as a chief advisor (valerie jarrett the fuckup).
.

----------

protectionist (01-04-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> Iran doesnt need nuclear power, it needs a government that does not have homicidal maniacs running the country and supporting worldwide terrorism. If you cant act like a modern civilization, you dont get to be trusted with nuclear technology. Too bad, so sad.
> 
> Their true colors were shown when we had strict sanctions put on them. We said...hey Iran...fucktards....you can either have an economy or you can have nuclear capability, not both. They chose nuclear capability over having an economy...and in the end they had neither, it was a beautiful thing. We held ALL the leverage.
> 
> Then obama (notice how I never capitalize his name? Its because I dont respect him, I never capitalize islam or muslims either because they are subhuman) came along and fucked everything up. Thats what you get when you are a moron who chose to have an Iranian born muslim as a chief advisor (valerie jarrett the fuckup).
> .


Nice to see somebody's got a good handle on all this.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## RMNIXON

With this latest dust up between Iran and the Saudis I can think of more than a few ME countries who don't want Iran with Nukes! 

 :Sofa:

----------


## Invayne

> Do you think all Americans are stupid?


Yes. A lot of them are. TOOFUCKINGMANY, actually.

----------


## Invayne

> obviously you spew your muslim worship. You name drop, "Bandar" etc. but you don't know squat. Go back to the topic. IRAN, not SA. Get it?


What's the matter, not enough Jew worship for ya?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Invayne

> lol - Iran isn't going to lob any missiles at anyone. Especially not the intercontinental variety. Why are you so scared of Big Bad Iran? The Iranians would be our friends if not for Uncle Sam having fucked up yet again in his foreign policy. Why don't we let Israel deal with Iran? Why don't we let KSA deal with Iran? There is absolutely zero reason for us to engage in a war with Iran, there is no justifiable reason for us to do that right now. The Mullahs aren't stupid, you don't see them dying right? They're not going to guarantee their own destruction by firing off a missile, they're really not that stupid.


He's pushing fear of Iran because he's a stinking Zionist pig pushing the Greater Israel Project. That's what this neocon fuckwad has been doing all along.

----------


## Invayne

> The objective here is to prevent Iran from getting a nuke... Israel has been threatening to bomb Iran since 1996.. I suppose we could guarantee Iran's safety, but Israel would be unhappy with that too. Exploitation of the so called "existential threat" has been a 19 year strategy.. Now Israel wants an additional $50 billion in foreign aid over the next ten years.
> 
> Iran will never bomb Israel... The results would be disastrous for Iran and Iran won't destroy all the sacred places of the patriarchs that all Muslims hold dear.
> 
> The US wants settlement expansion to stop.. Israel wants to drive all Palestinians from the West Bank and the Negev. That's what this phony fear of Iran is all about.


Israel wants to expand, and use our manpower to do it. Destabilize the surrounding countries, while innocent people die. For these stinking Bolsheviks.

And fucking idiots like Protectionist are pushing this. 

Paid Zionist shill, is all he is.

----------

sooda (01-05-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> I really don't get what you're touching on here.  ISIS is Sunni, and so is Pakistan (80-85%)


ISIS is American and Israeli  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sooda

> Israel wants to expand, and use our manpower to do it. Destabilize the surrounding countries, while innocent people die. For these stinking Bolsheviks.
> 
> And fucking idiots like Protectionist are pushing this. 
> 
> Paid Zionist shill, is all he is.


I doubt anyone would pay him to post. He makes Americans look really dumb.

----------

Invayne (01-05-2016)

----------


## sooda

> obviously you spew your muslim worship. You name drop, "Bandar" etc. but you don't know squat. Go back to the topic. IRAN, not SA. Get it?


South Africa has nothing to do with what going on with Iran or their ambitions on the Arabian Peninsula.

----------


## sooda

> Don't forget...Pakistan is counterbalanced by India. To me...it's a wash between them and the rest of the world doesn't really enter into it. Besides...Pakistan has "The Sunni Bomb" and perhaps Saudi Arabia...etc...would just buy a few for hard cash to counter Iran's "Shiite Bomb"...coming soon to a theatre near you. But I do concede you the point that one's soon coming our way...which will spell the end of the Islamic World.


The Saudis have lobbied for a nuke free Middle East for over 50 years.. and as much as I hate the idea, I think they need nuclear weapons NOW.

----------


## Invayne

> I doubt anyone would pay him to post. He makes Americans look really dumb.


A lot of them eat this shit up, because they ARE dumb.  :Dontknow:

----------

squidward (01-05-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Gadaffi was doing well until we and the Europeans ended his regime.  He'd put down the latest revolt and was just looking for revenge against Benghazi.


Gadaffi was a bad actor.. for 42 years of reasons.

I think Americans like SD lose sight of the reality in Libya.. Libyan refugees were pouring into Italy and all the oil companies had pulled out BEFORE NATO got involved.

----------


## Jeff0463

> For them it isn't a matter of stupidity. It's a matter of ideology. A crazy one.  
> 
> Actually, I'm just as concerned (if not ore so) with Pakistan, and their equally crazy Islamism, together with 100+ nuclear warheads that they have trouble securing, and keeping away from jihadists. And right now, the biggest nuclear threat I think is ISIS.


The riff between Iran and the 
Saudis is growing lately.  Iran is predominately Shiite and the Saudis are predominately Sunni, so there is little chance of reconciliation.

IMO Iran wants to establish itself as a power in the Gulf area and having nukes helps her to do  that.
If Israel would stop aggressing against the Palestinians then the Iran supported Hezbollah would have less reason to aggress against Israel.  I don't know off hand who supports the Hamas, which operates in Gaza,
but Hezbollah has been in Lebanon for years now. 

Israel apparently wants more land for expansion but destroying the crops and orchards of Pals to get it is not my idea of being a good neighbor.  IMO those hogs reap what they sow, and they didn't learn much from the Holocaust events. Jews by nature seem to be aggressive people, and not everyone wants to put up with being shoved around. 

 Their sacred cow routine grew thin with me decades ago because that is how they get what they want, by claiming to be the proverbial victims.  My view on our foreign policy vs Israel is to cut off all aid and let those idiots do their own thing without having us at their back. Jews traditionally prevail over their Arabic neighbors in  conventional war but if one or more of them starts lobbing missiles at her then it is a new ball game, if we stay out of it.  I think those hot shots need to be shown their limits in no uncertain terms.

----------

Invayne (01-05-2016)

----------


## squidward

> lol - Iran isn't going to lob any missiles at anyone. Especially not the intercontinental variety. Why are you so scared of Big Bad Iran? The Iranians would be our friends if not for Uncle Sam having fucked up yet again in his foreign policy. Why don't we let Israel deal with Iran? Why don't we let KSA deal with Iran? There is absolutely zero reason for us to engage in a war with Iran, there is no justifiable reason for us to do that right now. The Mullahs aren't stupid, you don't see them dying right? They're not going to guarantee their own destruction by firing off a missile, they're really not that stupid.


unless you allow yourself to be controlled by the banks that issue dollars, you're not a "friend" of the US.

We initiate wars because our government cannot live within its means, and our politicians love the power that comes form the ability to spend without restraint.  The USgov must propagate its global dollar bond fraud at all costs. To do this it must protect the banks who have monopoly on the issuance of dollars, at all costs. 
Because our politicians and banks are criminals, we must kill globally.

----------

Invayne (01-05-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> South Africa has nothing to do with what going on with Iran or their ambitions on the Arabian Peninsula.


 You know I meant Saudi Arabia, don't be so droll.

----------


## sooda

> You know I meant Saudi Arabia, don't be so droll.


SA means South Africa........

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> What's the matter, not enough Jew worship for ya?


Were jews the topic of the thread?  Seems to me it was IRAN. You do realize Iran would attack us just as quickly as Israel, don't you? Would that make you feel better?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> SA means South Africa........


I don't recognize "kingdoms"

----------


## sooda

> Were jews the topic of the thread?  Seems to me it was IRAN. You do realize Iran would attack us just as quickly as Israel, don't you? Would that make you feel better?


Iran isn't going to attack the US or Israel... Do you like being manipulated by the Israelis?

----------


## sooda

> I don't recognize "kingdoms"


Too bad.. the rest of the world does.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

966
Saudi Arabia
Regional » Telephone Country Codes





SA
Saudi Arabia
Miscellaneous » USPS





KSA
Saudi Arabia
Miscellaneous » Unclassified





SA

Saudi Arabia
Regional » Countries

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> SA means South Africa........


Really? better tell the USPS, UPS, Fed ex and the telephone companies!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Iran isn't going to attack the US or Israel... Do you like being manipulated by the Israelis?


 Do You enjoy being manipulated and believe the Iranian ragheads even after the have lied and went back on every agreement they have ever made?

----------


## Invayne

> Were jews the topic of the thread?  Seems to me it was IRAN. You do realize Iran would attack us just as quickly as Israel, don't you? Would that make you feel better?


Iran's not going to attack us. Israel, on the other hand, would. And has in the past.

TV...turn it off.

----------

squidward (01-05-2016)

----------


## squidward

> SA means South Africa........


good for you, you know what she meant.

----------


## sooda

> Do You enjoy being manipulated and believe the Iranian ragheads even after the have lied and went back on every agreement they have ever made?


I don't like the Iranian government at all, but the truth is the truth.. Israel is jerking your chain.

----------


## squidward

> I don't like the Iranian government at all, but the truth is the truth.. Israel is jerking your chain.


it ain't "israel" it is a select set of bankers that control the politicians in both the US, Israel and Saudi Arabia. 
All the characters promoting regime change in Syria.

----------


## sooda

> it ain't "israel" it is a select set of bankers that control the politicians in both the US, Israel and Saudi Arabia. 
> All the characters promoting regime change in Syria.


Bibi's Clean Break Strategy clearly calls for regime change in Syria and delineates the reasons.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Who is the fool now?  You follow the Obama agenda?  
You've managed to pull your "Blame the Jew" straw man again. 
I'm done with this bs.
Go ahead , praise IRAN until they shove the nuke up YOUR ass. 
I'm going to call out and denigrate muslim asskissers like you, every step of the way, 
until people see what an anti-American you are!
 you've shown your loyalty.
Hope your memories of bring a spoiled oil brat in the 50's and 60'ss helps you when the muslim majority comes for you. 
 Will you be name dropping that shit then? FYI, it ain't going to help your ass. you're a woman, or so you claim. YOU will be fair game.
But then, your AGE will designate YOU as a washerwoman, slave.
I'm sure you have some fantastical dream of being something to some sheik or something. 
Aladdin ain't happening for you.

----------


## Stonewall

> I am certainly no fan of Lindsey Graham (he's a immigrationist), but his ideas about Iran are correct. And he was challenged by a  writer in an article in _the Atlantic_, who attempted to refute Graham, in the article linked at the bottom of this page.  I will now refute that author's article.  *It's necessary to first click the link and read the article (not too long)*, in order to understand what this OP is talking about.
> 
> 1. No, the end of the Iraqi war was NOT "a broken Iraq with large swaths of its territory controlled by ISIS" Absolutely not. It was an Iraq with a US won war and Iraq under US control. It was only after the political blunder of pulling troops out in 2011, and creating a vacuum that ISIS moved in. Had the troops stayed there would be no ISIS.
> 
> 2. Irans _capacity to wage a series of terror attacks across the Middle East aimed at us and our friends"_, is only on the basis of the current security situation. But is war against Iran were to ensue, it wouldn't until US national security, et al, would be strengthened to war levels, which is now not the case. So the author is using a false parameter for judgement.
> 
> 3. Oh so _"you would have given Iran the best possible reason to continue the nuclear program"_ ? Well, what do you know about that ? EARTH TO AUTHOR: like Iran needs a reason to continue their nuclear program. Like they're not going to, NO MATTER WHAT ? Sheeeesh!
> 
> 4. Here's a good one too. >> _"a full assault would require such drawn-out preparations that the Iranian government would know months in advance what was coming."_ Time for a history lesson. And a question for the author. Do you think the World War II Japanese didn't know months in advance what was coming ? You think Nazi generals thought Roosevelt and Eisenhower were going to sit it out ?
> ...





America is not going to wage war on Iran. 

Obama is not gonna do anything like that. And, a Republican President better understand that a war on Iran will be like a war on Iraq... the Leftists and their media will be on Iran's side. Just like Iraq.

I have a different idea. Why don't we leave all these people alone? Evacuate our troops from Afghanistan. Get whatever troops we have supporting failure in Iraq and Syria, out of there. Pull our ships from the Persian Gulf. Leave the whole mess behind. Oh, and no immigration from any Muslim country...

There is no National Interest in dealing with these people...

----------


## squidward

> Bibi's Clean Break Strategy clearly calls for regime change in Syria and delineates the reasons.


Fully supported and promoted by the Saudi and US politicians, fully under control of the world bank and the IMF.

----------


## sooda

> Fully supported and promoted by the Saudi and US politicians, fully under control of the world bank and the IMF.


The Saudis tried to head off the second Iraq war as did the UAE.. Why do you think Bandar was recalled to KSA? Bush wouldn't listen to him or anyone except the dual citizen signatories of the PNAC... He wouldn't listen to oilmen or Arabs or diplomats or historians... or even his own generals.

----------


## Katzndogz

Get rid of the ayatollahs and a few thousand hard liners and Iran would have no vendetta against the US.  Worse for this writer and the pimple heads that agree, if we had supported the Green Revolution in Iran in 2009, we would not have an Iran problem today.   Even worse than that, the obastard that was president in 2009 promised support to the leaders of the Green Revolution.  Help was guarsnteed right up to the last minute.   Then obastard lied, said he never supported any such thing and turned the information over to the ayatollahs who executed the leaders.  There are no words to describe how much the average pro American Iranian hates obastard.

----------

